# If white racism is a thing of the past.....



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
*
Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2018)

Racism isnt over until innocent white people give black folks free shit! AMEN


----------



## Compost (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no *poof* of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*



The poof is in IM2's  feelings.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

What certainly hasn't gone away is the need of black people like IM2 to use the race card as often as is humanly possible. 

 Why work to improve yourself when all you need to do is blame whitey for all your considerable failings in life?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

Compost said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...




IM2 has feelings?

I mean, besides black rage.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> What certainly hasn't gone away is the need of black people like IM2 to use the race card as often as is humanly possible.
> 
> Why work to improve yourself when all you need to do is blame whitey for all your considerable failings in life?


poor thing is so insecure.. his people are so weak that the pathetic white man keeps them oppressed all over the world.
I told him not to think like that but with insecurity comes hard headedness


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 18, 2018)

Just because your great, great, great, grandmammy and pappy were slaves. 

Doesn't mean that I owe you anything.

Nor do I even care.

Get a grip, and get a life.   ....


----------



## Taz (Apr 18, 2018)

Racism is OVER!!!

There, I just called it.

Now move on.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Racism isnt over until innocent white people give black folks free shit! AMEN



Let the spirit of giving begin!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.


Reported for ignoring on topic posts


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> Racism is OVER!!!
> 
> There, I just called it.
> 
> Now move on.



Not peer reviewed evidence.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> you all have been reported. .



And after that, you're going to take your toys home, or heaven forbid, even go so far as holding your breath until you turn blue, right?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 18, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.
> ...



You were not on topic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 18, 2018)

All of IM2's threads can be summed up into one sentence.

"White people are racist because they don't want to give me Free stuff".   ....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.
> ...



Reporting for announcing you tattled to Mom.


----------



## aaronleland (Apr 18, 2018)

Why would there are ever be white racism? White people are awesome.


----------



## harmonica (Apr 18, 2018)

blacks are racists 
why do you single out whites?? racist?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 18, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Why would there are ever be white racism? White people are awesome.




true dat.


----------



## Taz (Apr 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Racism is OVER!!!
> ...


All my peers agree with me. I just checked.


----------



## xyz (Apr 18, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


All white supremacists like yourself, right?


----------



## Taz (Apr 18, 2018)

xyz said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Everyone at the bar, even the 4 black peeps.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 18, 2018)

The thing is, if your a white person on this planet. Why would you want to give up racism ? You'd almost have to be crazy to give it up. Jobs. Loans. Houses come easy to white ppl (generally). Women love them the world over. They are given the benefit of the doubt.

And this is true in non white countries, never mind white countries.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 19, 2018)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Then your peers should have  published documentation stating when racism ended, how it ended and what law or policy ended it. Your peers should meet these standards:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
*
You haven't done that. Snark is not that. It's just snark.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 19, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The poof is in IM2's  feelings.



IM2 has feelings?

I mean, besides black rage.[/QUOTE]
And an overwhelming, reality-distorting sense of self-pity and imaginary persecution.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past.
> [...]


I can't say how many times I've asked this question in this forum but I'm sure it's been more than a hundred.  I know I've posed it to you several times, usually when responding to one of your paranoid White-on-Black persecution diatribes, but the question has never been answered.  So I'll ask it again right here:  *What is racism?*

There was a time in America when Negroes were generally referred to by most Whites as *******.  They were subjected to brutally enforced segregation and deprived of any and all civil rights.  If those conditions are what constitutes _racism,_ then you, and all who share your paranoid fantasy, must know that such a social condition no longer exists, nor has it existed for many years.

Today there are Blacks in positions of substantial political power.  There are Black Congressmen, Senators, Mayors and Councilmen.  We recently had a Black President.  There are Black policemen, even chiefs of police and judges, many Black businessmen and Black millionaires, Black celebrities in every field imaginable including brain surgery and astrophysics.  So specifically and exactly what is this thing you and so many other Black bottom-feeders constantly refer to as _"racism?"_

Please, either clarify the meaning of that word or stop using it.  Because it is goddam tiresome.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

MikeK said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past.
> ...



No, you do this.

.Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 20, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The poof is in IM2's  feelings.
> ...



LOL!


----------



## MikeK (Apr 20, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> The thing is, if your a white person on this planet. Why would you want to give up racism ? You'd almost have to be crazy to give it up.


What exactly is this thing called "racism?"  Please tell us exactly what you mean when you use that word. 

[...]


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, if your a white person on this planet. Why would you want to give up racism ? You'd almost have to be crazy to give it up.
> ...



LOL!  Who the fuck do you think you're trying to fool? You know good and damn well what is meant.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


poo boy


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 21, 2018)

My Great Nieces are Black... I see the looks that we get while out and about.. So Racism is real and no color /race/ job is innocent from it.
So it is not just whites..


----------



## IM2 (Apr 21, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> My Great Nieces are Black... I see the looks that we get while out and about.. So Racism is real and no color /race/ job is innocent from it.
> So it is not just whites..



It is just whites. Prejudice is what you are talking about.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 21, 2018)

MikeK said:


> What exactly is this thing called "racism?"  Please tell us exactly what you mean when you use that word.


Racism is an ideology and a system.

As an ideology - Racism is the belief that a particular race is (or certain races are) superior or inferior to another race or races.

As a system - Racism is a system of inequality based on race.

We are in a global system of racism white supremacy and that is a global system of people who classify themselves as white who are dedicated to abusing everyone in the known universe whom they classify as not white. Black people carry the most melanin so are the biggest threat to whites biologically. So the abuse and domination of black people will be the hardest.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > My Great Nieces are Black... I see the looks that we get while out and about.. So Racism is real and no color /race/ job is innocent from it.
> ...




So you are not talking about white, black learned hate behavior ?  No one is born with hate in your heart?
They see the ones they love hurt and abused... they learn to hate from that...

Same as what I saw after my dad died from a drunk driver..

racist drunk assholes kicking the shit out of my mom, she died by one of them. 1976 I was an orphan... by the hands of a drunk racist.

I learned how not to be the wimp .. I turned that into strength...

Now I will say that some black people were oppressed by what they witnessed... some climbed out of hell to get ahead, some died.   had to sleep with the dogs so the artist can get ahead.

I will say that being white was easier to turn that into strength.

This is all learned behavior IM2


----------



## MikeK (Apr 21, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> As an ideology - Racism is the belief that a particular race is (or certain races are) superior or inferior to another race or races.
> 
> [...]


Then I must ask if your concept of racism refers only to those who believe their race is _totally_ superior to another race, or does it apply to those who believe that only certain aspects of their race is superior (or inferior) to those of other races?  

For example, I believe Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes, Caucasians are intellectually superior to Negroes, and Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.  

Does that qualify me as a _racist_ in your view?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 21, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> As a system - Racism is a system of inequality based on race.
> 
> [...]


I don't understand what you mean by "a system of inequality."  Do you mean something which has been planned and deliberately executed?  Or something which occurs systematically but as the result of certain natural influences?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 21, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> We are in a global system of racism white supremacy and that is a global system of people who classify themselves as white who are dedicated to abusing everyone in the known universe whom they classify as not white.
> 
> [...]


That is an absolutely paranoid perception.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 21, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> Black people carry the most melanin so are the biggest threat to whites biologically. So the abuse and domination of black people will be the hardest.



[...]

Then what is this "White supremacy" so many Black people are constantly complaining about?


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 21, 2018)

IM2 said:


> None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.


No racism has ended, but slavery is gone, jim crow is gone, schools arent segregated, equal opportunity abounds. There, i proved some racism has ended.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 21, 2018)

Except for the kkk and some radical racist idiots, i dont know iif any whites who think they are superior to anybody, that seems to be the definition of racist.


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 21, 2018)

Each person claiming "racism" must provide at least some examples of things they were prevented from doing, or were forced to do because of another person's animus, based solely on race.  There are more poor white people than poor black people.  More fatherless white people than fatherless black people, so these factors, by themselves have nothing to do with race.

Were you prevented by racists from being a good, conscientious student?  We're you forced to father or bear children while unmarried?  Prevented from seeking employment, or working?  We're you rejected from a school or a job because of your race?

If you feel picked on because your parents were poor?  Fuck you, so we're mine.  No one in your family went to college?  Me neither.  No connections or political friends?  Me too.  Has nothing to do with race.

Prove that you are truly disadvantaged.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 21, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> My Great Nieces are Black... I see the looks that we get while out and about.. So Racism is real and no color /race/ job is innocent from it.
> 
> So it is not just whites..


So what are those _"looks"_ saying?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > My Great Nieces are Black... I see the looks that we get while out and about.. So Racism is real and no color /race/ job is innocent from it.
> ...



We got the double takes that stare...but I will say that I got the same looks while going through chemo and my hair was butch...lol ..I wanted to slap this dumb bitch for staring a judging me ..I am not gay but she put that label on me 10 seconds flat..probably just got out of church..lol


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Then I must ask if your concept of racism refers only to those who believe their race is _totally_ superior to another race, or does it apply to those who believe that only certain aspects of their race is superior (or inferior) to those of other races? Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.


It must be remembered that the original story was that black people were inferior, body and brains.

In the 1936 Olympics Hitler was still confident that his Aryan athletes would dominate the Black American sprinters.






Because of Jessie Owens. That did not happen.

So the White Supremacists pretended that they had never believed that White people were physically superior to Black people and that their ideas had not been embarrassingly refuted.

They just figured that brains were more important, so if Black people were to be sold to the world as inferior, it would have to be based on us being genetically stupid.

But you can believe anything you wish and it shows in your responses.

But when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.

Something as major as an additional pair of muscles to increase black people muscle mass would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.

In order for black people to have "extra muscle mass" or as you say  "_Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians_." from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.

*Meaning a clear break*

This seems like a speciation level difference, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case.

I'm sure you'll say "Look at how many black people are in the the NBA" OK if that's true, then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ? You need to be able to jump at that. Right ?

And if black people are so naturally good at basketball then why don't African nations like Nigeria, Ghana, Ivory Coast dominate international dominate basketball comps ? They're pure black with little white admixture in them and according to you blackness and strength go hand in hand then why are African teams so average ?

Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?

Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a caucasian.
All championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?

There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.

And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.

If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.


MikeK said:


> For example, I believe Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes, Caucasians are intellectually superior to Negroes, and Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.


I don't understand what you mean when you say "_Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians"_

What do you mean by intellect superior  ?

 If and I'm guessing because you was not that clear that is, your making an explicatory argument, that is Asian are intellectually superior because of IQ in general, because Asians are “naturally” more intelligent that's exceptionally radical statement needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up – proof which you simply don’t have.

And if you really believed that Asians are intellectually superior then then why aren’t you and others folks demanding for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations ? Why not flood the borders, since everyone could all benefit from a little more Asian genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place?

*If you are trying to say that IQ is a genetic product of race then then very first thing you need to do is define the races themselves.*

But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are. In close to a decade of debating race with racists.

I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.

Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ?
What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?

Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone.

However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.

Do you even know what a scientific fact is ?

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

There’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way. Now a scientific fact, peer-reviewed, confirmed and approved, can have political consequences. Using the simple water example, it means that public administration, set into function by politics, orders winter road service to get ready once the temperatures fall below 0°C and the roads are wet.

But yet you throw around concepts "_Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes"_ that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *

The reality is that there is not only one but a multitude of deviations that those “scientists” choose to ignore.

You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.

Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pick).


MikeK said:


> Does that qualify me as a _racist_ in your view?


All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent will have internalized elements of racist thinking. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, all white people will have internalized that conditioning.


----------



## Taz (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Then I must ask if your concept of racism refers only to those who believe their race is _totally_ superior to another race, or does it apply to those who believe that only certain aspects of their race is superior (or inferior) to those of other races? Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.
> ...


I heard Jesse Owens was on steroids.


----------



## Pete7469 (Apr 22, 2018)

If people hate you, it isn't because you're black, it's because you as an individual are a malignant piece of shit that should have been aborted and eaten by a rat.


.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "a system of inequality."


If you are going to debate with me then stop acting stupid.

Here we have a white man

Who can tell how many light years away various planet are
Who can send probes into space
Who can tell you how many atoms and molecules there are in a grape
Who can tell you how deep the oceans are
Who can tell you any animals diet, mating habits, bone structure.
They can do all that. But when it comes to convos about race. They don't know.








MikeK said:


> Do you mean something which has been planned and deliberately executed?


Yes.

Racism by the courts, police, schools, universities, banks, the fashion industry, Hollywood, the labour and housing markets and then this is justified by race realists who try to prove how stupid and violent black people are.


MikeK said:


> Or something which occurs systematically but as the result of certain natural influences?


Nothing natural about racism.

Racism is not built into human nature. If it were we would see it in the Bible, we would see it in the Greeks. Both the Jews and the Greeks divided the world into an us and a them, but neither used race to do it: the Jews used religion and the Greeks used language. The colour of your skin meant little to them.

There is no reason for racism to be wired into ppls brains by evolution: coming across people of other races was rare till the last few thousand years. Not enough time to affect evolution. Europeans did not even think of themselves as “white” till about 1500: race as we know it is a side effect of ocean travel.

Even in America blacks were made into slaves at first because of religion: they were not Christians. Race as an excuse came later, not till the 1660s.

It was only when race became an excuse for keeping blacks as slaves and taking land from the American Indians, only when society was built on skin colour, that racism began to seem part of the “natural” order of things.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Then what is this "White supremacy" so many Black people are constantly complaining about?


White supremacy is the operationalized form of racism in the United States and throughout the Western world.

Basically racism is like the generic product name, while white supremacy is the leading brand, with the greatest market share.

So if racism were burgers. White supremacy would be McDonalds.

And no other forms of racism have ever been as effective and widespread in their impact as white supremacy, nor is it likely that any such systems will develop in the foreseeable future.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 22, 2018)

TEACH!


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:



Hello, IM2. Regarding American racism many Americans of all flavors and hues believe is harming our black or American neighbors, friends, co-workers and family relatives of African descent.

Respectfully, I am curious to learn if YOU, as well as our peaceful, responsible American or foreign born neighbors reading this writing, believe Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" is responsible for inspiring, as well as motivating a significant population of apparent slow-to-evolve, illogical, otherwise Freedom Loving “Pro-Black and Conscious Black Community” American citizens to believe they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, HATE, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence our peaceful, free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent!?

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean, intimidate and TERRORIZE peaceful, accomplished black or American citizens of African descent choosing to pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) and Happiness.

I could be wrong though over my sixty years of life I believe I've witnessed a fading population of non-black, slow-to-evolve American citizens embracing illogical, ignorant Racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Sadly, over the past decade I believe I've witnessed a growing population of illogical thinking, segregation-minded "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens spewing venom and HATE at our peaceful, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent...

...as well as blaming everyone under our big beautiful Sun, except themselves, for ignoring and/or perpetuating our Nation's *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible at least THIRTEEN (13) of President and Mrs. Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests composing VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent, should be viewed as less than human *itches, and denigrated like *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect!

I look forward to reading your thoughts and concerns about a population of apparent illogical thinking "Pro-Black" American citizens or their supporters HATEFULLY denigrating our peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent simply wanting to enjoy, IN THEIR OWN WAY, the several decades of life most all of us look forward to experiencing.

*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*


Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## MikeK (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Then what is this "White supremacy" so many Black people are constantly complaining about?
> ...


_"White supremacy"_ and _"racism."_ Two terms you (and a lot of others) freely toss around but seem incapable of defining. 

"White supremacy" can be interpreted as rhetorical reference to the fact that the contemporary world is dominated by Caucasians.  But the word, _"racism,"_ like various profanities, seems to have no substantive or intelligent purpose.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Except for the kkk and some radical racist idiots, i dont know iif any whites who think they are superior to anybody, that seems to be the definition of racist.


the denial of racism is essential to its existence. As I say, white ppl can tell u how hot the sun is, can tell you what the weather was like a hundred thousand years ago, but when it comes to racism ? they're dumb like u "I don't know...' etc.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> _"White supremacy"_ and _"racism."_ Two terms you (and a lot of others) freely toss around but seem incapable of defining.
> 
> "White supremacy" can be interpreted as rhetorical reference to the fact that the contemporary world is dominated by Caucasians.  But the word, _"racism,"_ like various profanities, seems to have no substantive or intelligent purpose.


do you believe racism exists?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> Even in America blacks were made into slaves at first because of religion: they were not Christians. Race as an excuse came later, not till the 1660s.
> 
> [...]


Blacks were not _"made into slaves"_ in America, nor did religion have anything to do with their status.  Black slaves in America were made into slaves in Africa _by other Blacks,_ who sold them to Arab, Portuguese, and Dutch slave traders, who then transported them to America (and elsewhere) and re-sold them to slave dealers.  That is how Negroes came to America.

And I don't know what you mean by ,_"race as an excuse."  _ Excuse for what?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> Nothing natural about racism.
> 
> [...]



You can't tell us what _racism_ is but you can tell us it isn't natural?   That convenient system of reasoning you have is how and why you are able to rationalize and explain anything.


----------



## MikeK (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> do you believe racism exists?


If I knew what it is I would tell you.  But I don't.  It's a word that a lot of people like to toss around but cannot define when asked to.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien inquired, "do you believe racism exists?"

Hello, Paul Essien. I adhere to the traditional definition of racism.

  n.    The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.

Based on this traditional definition of Racism, I believe over my sixty years of life I've witnessed a fading population of non-black, slow-to-evolve American citizens embracing illogical, ignorant Racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Sadly, over the past decade I believe I've witnessed a growing population of illogical thinking, segregation-minded "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens spewing venom and HATE at our peaceful, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent...

...as well as blaming everyone under our big beautiful Sun, except themselves, for ignoring and/or perpetuating our Nation's *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible at least THIRTEEN (13) of President and Mrs. Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests composing VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent, should be viewed as less than human *itches, and denigrated like *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect!






Paul, I look forward to reading your thoughts and concerns about a population of apparent illogical thinking "Pro-Black" American citizens or their supporters HATEFULLY denigrating our peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent simply wanting to enjoy, *IN THEIR OWN WAY,* the several decades of life most all of us look forward to experiencing.
*
"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"
*

Peace.
___


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the kkk and some radical racist idiots, i dont know iif any whites who think they are superior to anybody, that seems to be the definition of racist.
> ...


Why talk to someone that refuses to listen?


----------



## MikeK (Apr 22, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> Each person claiming "racism" must provide at least some examples of things they were prevented from doing, or were forced to do because of another person's animus, based solely on race.  There are more poor white people than poor black people.  More fatherless white people than fatherless black people, so these factors, by themselves have nothing to do with race.
> 
> Were you prevented by racists from being a good, conscientious student?  We're you forced to father or bear children while unmarried?  Prevented from seeking employment, or working?  We're you rejected from a school or a job because of your race?
> 
> ...


You really laid it out here.

Well said!


----------



## Snouter (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> do you believe racism exists?



Yes, I am a Whitey and Blackies are always begging me for money when I walk down the street.  They never beg from Blackies (they just attack them as needed).


----------



## DGS49 (Apr 22, 2018)

Dear Paul,
Thank you for your well-articulated thoughts on race and racism.

Not to be critical, but the data on race and IQ is available from dozens of sources.  The book, The Bell Curve, by Charles Murray is not only a good source (check the bibliography) for research on the question, but is also a good example of how someone willing to speak the truth about race will be castigated mercilessly because some people find the FACTS to be offensive or hurtful.

But further on that issue, YOU might want to give some thoughts on the "bell curve" and how its understanding can enlighten discussion about differences between the races.  Just because the average IQ of Ashkenazi Jews or Asians is standard deviations above that of Central African natives, DOESN'T MEAN that you won't be able to find a "black" man from Kenya who is smarter than a Jew from Russia.  The respective Bell Curves overlap greatly.

As for the sports you mentioned above, the keys are that, (a) African Americans excel at sports where quickness, sprinting, and jumping ability are of paramount importance, (b) many athletic tasks that WOULD APPEAR to reward quickness (e.g., throwing a baseball 100 mph, or executing a high jump) are more driven by technique than quickness, and (c) many sports where African Americans COULD excel are not really open to large numbers of African Americans due to the high cost of pursuing amateur development (e.g., tennis, hockey).

There are differences between the races that are easily measurable and verifiable, if one chooses to do so.  But in our culture, even looking at racial differences will cause one to be branded a racist, which is both bizarre and anti-intellectual.

But again, most Whites believe, NOT that racism is gone, but that when you look at the actual negative impacts of racism (e.g., Black people being turned down for a job or a promotion or a spot in a selective school) they are MORE THAN COUNTERED by programs of various kinds that BENEFIT Blacks, with a net result that racism is no longer a factor in people's "pursuit of happiness."  Unless they CHOOSE to make it so.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Apr 22, 2018)

He wants proof WHITE racism has ended.....

That's irony on SO many levels......


----------



## Snouter (Apr 22, 2018)

As DGS49, indeed when the actual reasons for disparities are uncovered non-Whites use ad hominems, and "racism" is indeed an ad hominem in and of itself.  Every living creature selects its associates because they are similar to themselves.  It is when public policies are put in place that favor unqualified non-Whites simply because they are non-White that qualified White people obviously resent and rightfully so.  As Thomas Sowell describes in The Vision of the Annointed, government, colleges, corporations, hollywood, etc. have caused divisions in the country by repeatedly forcing anti-White policies onto society.  As DGS49 indicated, public policy has no impact on the DNA of an individual.  That doesn't change.  Notice in Europe, the savages from the middle east do not adapt, they bring their primitive, violent characteristics with them.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

MikeK said:


> If I knew what it is I would tell you.  But I don't.  It's a word that a lot of people like to toss around but cannot define when asked to.


So you don't know what racism is ? So in that case then why are you posting in a section of usmb dedicated racism when you just admitted you dont know what racism is ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 22, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien inquired, "do you believe racism exists?"
> 
> Hello, Paul Essien. I adhere to the traditional definition of racism.
> 
> ...


Pro black to me means

1) Fighting racism - white supremacy
2) Black empowerment

That is pro black to me.

What is pro black to you ?


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 22, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Except for the kkk and some radical racist idiots, i dont know iif any whites who think they are superior to anybody, that seems to be the definition of racist.
> ...


You can make anything become racist if your mind is set on it, which it is. You and your kind LOOK for racism where it doesnt exist. Pity, you can't just live your life and enjoy it, instead you look for reasons to blame others for your misery


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 22, 2018)

Snouter said:


> As DGS49, indeed when the actual reasons for disparities are uncovered non-Whites use ad hominems, and "racism" is indeed an ad hominem in and of itself.  Every living creature selects its associates because they are similar to themselves.  It is when public policies are put in place that favor unqualified non-Whites simply because they are non-White that qualified White people obviously resent and rightfully so.  As Thomas Sowell describes in The Vision of the Annointed, government, colleges, corporations, hollywood, etc. have caused divisions in the country by repeatedly forcing anti-White policies onto society.  As DGS49 indicated, public policy has no impact on the DNA of an individual.  That doesn't change.  Notice in Europe, the savages from the middle east do not adapt, they bring their primitive, violent characteristics with them.


IM2 and others think that because blacks were forbidden to have privileges that whites had in the PAST, that whites need to feel the same oppression to make it even. His mindset is a bit or a lot skewed


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

.
White racism, a thing of the past.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > As DGS49, indeed when the actual reasons for disparities are uncovered non-Whites use ad hominems, and "racism" is indeed an ad hominem in and of itself.  Every living creature selects its associates because they are similar to themselves.  It is when public policies are put in place that favor unqualified non-Whites simply because they are non-White that qualified White people obviously resent and rightfully so.  As Thomas Sowell describes in The Vision of the Annointed, government, colleges, corporations, hollywood, etc. have caused divisions in the country by repeatedly forcing anti-White policies onto society.  As DGS49 indicated, public policy has no impact on the DNA of an individual.  That doesn't change.  Notice in Europe, the savages from the middle east do not adapt, they bring their primitive, violent characteristics with them.
> ...



No bitch, that's not what I think.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



We have people running around telling us black folks that we are always looking for racism. Now think about this for a minute. Blacks who want to get rid of racism are spending all their days going around looking for racism so we can stay upset, mad and stressed out. How stupid is that? There are some whites who have told me that I wake up only to go looking for racism. This kind of thinking strains the definition of sanity. So I wake up every morning, drink my coffee, then leave home to begin my daily search for a reason to be miserable, unhappy and angry. It is enough to make a person commit an act of violence when some whites, or stupid nonwhites dare speak this foolishness.

I would rather pass by the amusement park just to go find that Klan rally. I would rather sell my ticket to a pro football game to go find a Richard Spencer seminar. I would rather by pass on a date with a beautiful woman to go watch a Jared Taylor lecture. If I have a job, I will clock in and spend my day looking for examples of ways to be insulted by race so I can spend all day long mad and miserable. I’m accusing the company of racism because they give me pencils with black lead, or provide black pens to write with. If I am having a conversation with someone white I just can’t wait to hear them say something racist, so I can have hurt feelings and anger that I must hold inside of me for the rest of the day until I can get home. When I watch TV, instead of being entertained I watch TV only to look for examples of racism so I can stay angry and bitter towards all whites. If I go to a cajun restaurant, I will order the blackened fish on purpose so I can scream how the restaurant is a racist establishment so I can leave hungry and mad. I think black ice is a racist designation for ice, so I am mad at the weather person for making racist comments. This is how incredibly stupid some people are. This level of stupidity must be unprecedented in modern times. Or perhaps it is not but the advent of so many ways to communicate has allowed the cray cray that was once hidden at home to get out into the open.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*



Depends on what you mean by racism.

If you mean that no single individual dislikes or hates someone of a different race...... then not only will that never end, but it never well.  It is impossible to control thoughts.  It's not even morally right for you to try and force people to think the way you do.

So that's never going away.

But as far as laws that discriminate based on race, I don't know of any laws left on the books anywhere in the US, that are race based.

Additionally, who said that it was the anyone's job to "* when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through"?
*
No, disagree.   There is not a single person alive today, who is wealthy because of slavery.  Nor is there any person alive today, who is owed money from being a slave.

The fact you suck air, doesn't not entitle to repayment for wrongs not done to you, but people who have done no wrong.

And by the way.....  Asians in this country are the highest paid ethnic group in the country.   Asian routinely out earn white Americans.

Why would I have to provide any answer to Asian racism, when they are doing better in this country, than I am?

In fact, Hispanics are doing better than Blacks, and Blacks are routinely more educated than Hispanics, which again suggests it's not education, but rather morals, and life choices.

All of these things prove that American is not a racists country.   If you can come here, and are willing to work, and live right... you can do well in the US.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Yeah, it is stupid, but that's exactly what you are doing.    You go into a Starbucks, refuse to leave, and then scream racism when they remove you from a private business.     My father taught me better.  I've been asked to leave places before, and all I did was.... leave.

I didn't sit there and make up crap about how they were against my race, and other non-sense.

*"It is enough to make a person commit an act of violence when some whites, or stupid nonwhites dare speak this foolishness."*

There you go....  Thank you for saying that.   You condemn yourself with your own words. 

Look here's the deal.....

I know several black people, that are not racists, and not looking for racism.    How do I know this?

Because they are not on here, or any other forum, screaming and yelling about racism.    The fact you are here, acting like this, is proof that you are exactly what we say you are.   You prove it with every post you make.     You want me to prove my claims about you?   Here:

We have people running around telling us black folks that we are always looking for racism. Now think about this for a minute. Blacks who want to get rid of racism are spending all their days going around looking for racism so we can stay upset, mad and stressed out. How stupid is that? There are some whites who have told me that I wake up only to go looking for racism. This kind of thinking strains the definition of sanity. So I wake up every morning, drink my coffee, then leave home to begin my daily search for a reason to be miserable, unhappy and angry. It is enough to make a person commit an act of violence when some whites, or stupid nonwhites dare speak this foolishness.

I would rather pass by the amusement park just to go find that Klan rally. I would rather sell my ticket to a pro football game to go find a Richard Spencer seminar. I would rather by pass on a date with a beautiful woman to go watch a Jared Taylor lecture. If I have a job, I will clock in and spend my day looking for examples of ways to be insulted by race so I can spend all day long mad and miserable. I’m accusing the company of racism because they give me pencils with black lead, or provide black pens to write with. If I am having a conversation with someone white I just can’t wait to hear them say something racist, so I can have hurt feelings and anger that I must hold inside of me for the rest of the day until I can get home. When I watch TV, instead of being entertained I watch TV only to look for examples of racism so I can stay angry and bitter towards all whites. If I go to a cajun restaurant, I will order the blackened fish on purpose so I can scream how the restaurant is a racist establishment so I can leave hungry and mad. I think black ice is a racist designation for ice, so I am mad at the weather person for making racist comments. This is how incredibly stupid some people are. This level of stupidity must be unprecedented in modern times. Or perhaps it is not but the advent of so many ways to communicate has allowed the cray cray that was once hidden at home to get out into the open.​There you go.  There's your proof.

The people I know, are working their butt off at a job.  One works for the IT department of a Fortune 500 company.  The other is head cook at a high-end hotel chain.   The other is getting his master in business management.

You want to know they are doing with their lives?  Working and providing for their families, and they are all married, and all have kids, and all are staying with their families.

You want to know what they are not doing?   Screaming and yelling about racism, and spewing hatred and insults on a forum like this.

They are not racists, and I know they are not racists, because they don't talk like you, and they are friends with me.

You.... ARE.  Period.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



Bullshit. I've heard this silly a argument a million times. It has no merit. You're paying Native Americans for things you did not do. Asians? What are Asians? The Japanese who got reparations? Hispanics are doing bee than blacks?

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it and solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”

*“If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in homeownership rates*, so that Blacks and Latinos were as likely as white households to own their homes, median Black wealth would grow $32,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 31 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $29,213 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 28 percent.”

*“If public policy successfully equalized the return on homeownership*, so that Blacks and Latinos saw the same financial gains as whites as a result of being homeowners, median Black wealth would grow $17,113 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 16 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $41,652 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 41 percent.”

*“Eliminating disparities in college graduation and the return on a college degree would have a modest direct impact on the racial wealth gap. *In 2011, 34 percent of whites had completed four-year college degrees compared to just 20 percent of Blacks and 13 percent of Latinos. In addition, Black and Latino college graduates saw a lower return on their degrees than white graduates: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $11.49. Meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with a college degree, median white households accrue $13.33.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in college graduation rates*, median Black wealth would grow $1,313 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 1 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $3,528 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 3 percent. “

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to college graduation*, median Black wealth would grow $10,786 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 10 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $5,878 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 6 percent.”

“*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income*—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.”

“*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income*, median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.”

“*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income*, so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.”


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You people are such crap.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

"leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change"

So now you WANT racial laws?    That makes YOU the racists bigot.

*“Eliminating disparities in homeownership rates and returns would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap.* While 73 percent of white households owned their own homes in 2011, only 47 percent of Latinos and 45 percent of Blacks were homeowners. In addition, Black and Latino homeowners saw less return in wealth on their investment in homeownership: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.34; meanwhile for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households as a result of homeownership, median white households accrue $1.54.”

Why do you think that is?   Why do you think black home owners get less of a return on their investment than white?

I'll give you 3 chances to figure it out. I know the answer already, but you'll just come up with excuses.

*Bottom line.....*   you make choices.  Those choices have consequences.  You don't like those consequences, but that's on you.  Period.


----------



## Snouter (Apr 23, 2018)

The racial "wealth gap" between Whites and Jews needs to be addressed!  By the way, home ownership is controversial.  It is cheaper to rent generally speaking, though rents are way too high because of Jews monopolizing certain real estate sectors.

If I ever open a live music bar, I will hire an Afro American female like the one at the door with the mini dreads here as the bouncer!


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


Beyond any reason of a doubt this is the dumbest thread ever posted.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



LOL!

*And when it comes to racism, I see a lot of white people with passive-aggressive personalities trying to reduce PoC to objects of their own comfort*.

So understand this then shut the fuck up. This section is about race and racism. Until your punk ass can take the same time and energy to say the same things tp the whites here who have posted thousands of racist posts in threads. posts that declare how whites as a race are superior, which is real definition of racism, not the shit you made up, then don't say a mother fucking word to me.

You don't have any black friends bitch. I've heard that one too.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



LOL! This is coming from a man proud to call himself George Bush.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Snouter said:


> The racial "wealth gap" between Whites and Jews needs to be addressed!  By the way, home ownership is controversial.  It is cheaper to rent generally speaking, though rents are way too high because of Jews monopolizing certain real estate sectors.
> 
> If I ever open a live music bar, I will hire an Afro American female like the one at the door with the mini dreads here as the bouncer!



Jews are white.


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your avatar is from operation pink. Speaks loudly to your stupidity.


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know who you think you are.... but your not anything to me.    You are a joke. 

You don't get to tell me when I talk, or when I don't.   You don't get to tell me who my friends are.  You are nothing, but proof of exactly what all of us think about you.  That's what you are.

You are proof of your own lack of integrity.  That is ALL that you are.

Nothing else.  Nothing.  So understand that.  Then stop wasting the time of people better than you, and get off this forum.

As for me... You are not going to waste even a minute more of my time.  You are ignored sir.  Ignored.  I'll never see you, or your worthless racists posts ever again.  Good night.


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


----------



## Bush92 (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


My crystal ball says you are an overweight, black, lesbian. Hence you can piss and moan about EVERYTHING!


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .
> White racism, a thing of the past.


Very true. Not to mention n*ggermania, shitskin and reddit, 4chan, twitter, all they do is talk sh*t about black people, trying to prove how stupid blk ppl r and how violent blk ppl r, and THEN they turn round and call us race baiters and race hustlers lol


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> You can make anything become racist if your mind is set on it, which it is. You and your kind LOOK for racism where it doesnt exist. Pity, you can't just live your life and enjoy it, instead you look for reasons to blame others for your misery


1) No matter how hard I look for it. I should never find it. Because racism should not exist. Right ?
2) But anytime I look for it. I find it.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 23, 2018)

Paul Essien repled to Avery, "Pro black to me means

1) Fighting racism - white supremacy
2) Black empowerment

That is pro black to me.

What is pro black to you ?"

Hello, Paul. I believe Mr. David Carroll and Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr offer their friends, neighbors and followers a accurate description of "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community minded Americans.
*
"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

*
"Princella's PAIN - 'Pro-Black' Americans Sexualizing Our Nation's Children"*


*HOWEVER *Paul, before we become mired down in semantics, I will re-ask my original question to you, omitting references to "Pro-black" minded Americans.

Earlier in this thread, Paul Essien wrote, "do you believe racism exists?"

Avery replied to Paul Essien, "Hello, Paul Essien. I adhere to the traditional definition of racism."

n. The belief that race accounts for differences in human character or ability and that a particular race is superior to others.

Based on this traditional definition of Racism, I believe over my sixty years of life I've witnessed a fading population of non-black, slow-to-evolve American citizens embracing illogical, ignorant Racist beliefs that in my opinion are demeaning to human intellect.

Sadly, over the past decade I believe I've witnessed a growing population of illogical thinking black or American citizens of African descent spewing venom and HATE at our peaceful, successful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent...

...as well as blaming everyone under our big beautiful Sun, except themselves, for ignoring and/or perpetuating our Nation's *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS responsible at least THIRTEEN (13) of President and Mrs. Obama's urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests composing VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent, should be viewed as less than human *itches, and denigrated like *hores or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect!






Paul, I look forward to reading your thoughts or concerns about a population of apparent illogical thinking black or African American citizens or their supporters *HATEFULLY* denigrating our peaceful black or American neighbors, friends and co-workers of African descent simply wanting to enjoy, *IN THEIR OWN WAY*, the several decades of life most all of us look forward to experiencing.

Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 23, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello, Paul. I believe Mr. David Carroll and Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr offer their friends, neighbors and followers a accurate description of "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community minded Americans.
> *
> "'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> ...


I'm not talking to David Carroll. Nor am I talking to P.Clark. So why are referring to someone that is not even here ?

I'm talking to you.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 23, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Paul. I believe Mr. David Carroll and Mrs. Princella Clark-Carr offer their friends, neighbors and followers a accurate description of "Pro-Black or Conscious Black Community minded Americans.
> ...



Hello again, Paul Essien. Your refusal to answer a simple question about our apparent HATEFUL, illogical thinking, slow-to-evolve "Pro Black American neighbors tells me Mr. Carroll is addressing YOU in many of his broadcasts, including this David Carroll Masterpiece:


Paul, I want to thank you for offering me an opportunity to demonstrate how some USM members are incapable of intelligently, as well as cogently discussing social and* MENTAL HEALTH issues *affecting far too many of our fellow black or American citizens of African descent.
*
"How black Women sabotage their sons"* - Polaris Law


*"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me"* ~Polaris Law


reddit: the front page of the internet

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*

'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**

Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Bush92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



Your crystal ball is broke. I posted the avatar because it was the only one I could find supporting Heather Heyer. I'm a man, 57 years old in excellent shape. .

But  I can change that.

From what I see it's bitch made white piussies like you doing the pissing and moaning.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Avery, .all you are doing is playing into white racism.

David Carroll is just a You tube loudmouth lawn jockey. Yu want to discuss psychology/mental health use professionals.

*Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5

*Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism*
Colorblind Ideology Is a Form of Racism






*Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*

Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies


----------



## Meathead (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


Your reparations check wasn't in the mail again today?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 23, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


I'm not going to respond to people I don't know and who are not here to defend themselves. If I was to respond to every clown running his mouth on youtube. I'd be here all day

What is the point you are making ? That means...... *You*


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Andylusion said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



I don't think housing policy of the past 100 years is an excuse. You're out of your league here junior.

.Race based public policy created these conditions dipshit. .


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



So?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Avery, .all you are doing is playing into white racism.
> 
> David Carroll is just a You tube loudmouth lawn jockey. Yu want to discuss psychology/mental health use professionals.



In the early 80s I discovered significant numbers of my American neighbors asserted I am a Racist American citizen when I became a rookie cop assigned to serve the Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods where young Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victims Christopher "Biggie Smalls" Wallace and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" WH guest and friend Shawn "Jay Z" Carter peddled life sapping drugs to their depressed neighbors, regardless of their self-harming neighbor's AGE, physical, emotional or MATERNAL condition. #AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray

Sadly, during this period of American societal and human evolution I learned significant numbers of my FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS adamantly believed, and often LOUDLY asserted I was a racist American citizen for simply wearing a blue uniform and walking along any one of Bedford Stuyvesant's residential streets.

The same RESIDENTIAL neighborhood streets where I, as well as many of my peaceful American neighbors and their children would regularly deal with emotional stresses, as well as FEARS for our personal, family's, neighbor's or co-worker's SAFETY, while counting the number of nearby or distant GUNSHOTS echoing through the community. #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, (not an inclusive list)

After a while I got used to the illogical, hateful name calling.

Though I'm not sure I will ever get over REGULARLY witnessing the VIOLENCE as well as SU!CIDAL, HOMIC!DAL people and community harming behaviors 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and his admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking friend "Biggie Smalls" proudly rap/speak about personally engaging in, or witnessing their emotionally ill friends and fellow GANG members engaging in. (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)










*
IN ALL SERIOUSNESS*, who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, violent, suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs intentionally causing widespread community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing black or African American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent?

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse

In my opinion, the Americans appearing in these disturbing recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.

I'm am certain RACISM is *not *responsible for black or African American moms failing their children, community and Nation. 

Though I'd love to see someone offer facts trying to convince me Racism is behind criminal and abusive Kendrick's upbringing.















#MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, #KingstonFrazier, #RamiyaReed, #AvaCastillo, #FredrickaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AutumnPasquale, #TrinityGay, #ArshellDennisIII, (not an inclusive list)

Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 23, 2018)

AveryJarhman

The goal of white supremacist is to get the people who they practice it on to believe their B.S. That means to get black people to believe it. It's basically running game on someone. So that's why you when you talk about racism. White supremacists always want to switch the debate to "What's wrong with black people"

And if they can get a black person to say this ? That's gold because if your black person (Or non white person) and you rant about black single mothers, black crime, chicago. White supremacists will give them front seat and after go round the back laughing

So blacks who pretty much agree with white supremacists will have a much easier time getting on television and radio than those who don't. So even though you see may see black faces on television, it is still pretty much the World According to White People.

All you're trying to do is move the debate from what whites do, to what you think black do. At one level you're just trying to change the subject. But at a another level it is also a moral argument, directed not at blacks but at whites.

Whites know they live in an unequal society where whites benefit and blacks get screwed. Since they want to believe they are good people they either fight against that inequality – or make up excuses.

Making up excuses is way easier.

If you can blame blacks, then you have no reason to feel guilt. You can still see whites as good people. Case closed!


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...


Yes bitch, it is


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 23, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman
> 
> The goal of white supremacist is to get the people who they practice it on to believe their B.S.



Hello, Paul. Did you obtain this info from a white supremacist handbook or a link posted online. Mind sharing your source?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello again, Paul. Earlier you asked, *"do you believe racism exists?"*

Yes, there is no denying a fading population of slow-to-evolve Americans continue embracing ignorant racist beliefs I believe are demeaning to human intellect. Sad for them!

Paul, can we chat about some possible reasons why some white folks lack respect for their black neighbors?

In your opinion, is Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" responsible for causing Baltimore Mom of The Year Ms. Toya Graham, at the age of eighteen-years-old, to begin irresponsibly building a family of SIX American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens,* WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, experienced a traumatic, potentially life scarring *FATHERLESS *childhood upbringing fraught with pain, struggles, torment, uncertainty, frustration, FEAR, demeaning government handouts, resentment, depression, sorrow, sadness, disappointment and hardships? :Childhood Trauma!:

Do you believe Baltimore Mom of The Year Ms. Toya Graham was acting in the best interest of her SIX children’s emotional well-being and physical health when she made the CHOICE to INTENTIONALLY introduce SIX American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens to an emotionally abusive, potentially life scarring childhood fraught Pain, Hardships, Struggles and Demeaning Government Handouts…even after growing up witnessing other families and children in her community experiencing the same UNHEALTHY, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing? :mental illness?:

Paul, with all respect, in the attached image of Ms. Graham and her son, I am suggesting Ms. Graham is emotionally ill because she grew up witnessing other families and children in her community experience an abusive childhood fraught Pain, Hardships and Struggles...and then made the CHOICE to introduce her own SIX kids to the same abusive, traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood she witnessed other families experience.

Paul, do you believe Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" is responsible for Ms. Graham's APPARENT inability to embrace a mom's natural MATERNAL instinct to protect her child or children from harm?

Is Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" responsible for causing a specific population of American teen and adult moms to experience some type of emotional or mental illness impeding or preventing them from embracing a mom's innate, natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing potentially life scarring emotional harm?

Paul, is Racism or the concept of "White Supremacy" responsible for a specific population of American teen and adult moms failing to recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors?

Respectfully, the specific population of American females I am referring to are the black or American girls, women and moms of African descent who most all of President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama's American urban story-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests  HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and *hores or 'hoes' undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

Frankly, I believe Ms. Graham is one of a large population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic American moms owing Reparations to her neighbors, community and Nation for accepting government/neighbor funded assistance to raise and nurture her kids, and then failing to raise a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adults citizen caring about their own well being, as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, or less fortunate neighbors.

"American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse"


Paul, in the 80s-90s I was an overworked uniform cop, robbery and death investigator serving *young* 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Jay Z Carter's and Christopher Biggie Smalls Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods, where regularly I witnessed the infancy of America's current National HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's Culture of Black or African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!

http://u.cubeupload.com/AveryJ/dffSHAWNCARTERCHRISTOPH.jpg

As a result of my life experiences, currently I am focused on finding *SOLUTIONS *for improving the Quality of Life for black or American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens of African descent, *WHO THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, are irresponsibly introduced to a potentially life scarring child and teen upbringing depriving them of experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood that all Americans have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to enjoy during a critical period of human childhood development.

Paul, PLEASE search 'Oprah Winfrey 60 Minutes Treating Childhood Trauma' to learn why 'Childhood Trauma (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey is willing to dance on table tops, for the purpose of bringing attention to medical knowledge she believes is a "game changer."

Peace.







Pictured: An American DOMESTIC TERRORIST, also known as Ms. Toya Graham’s APPARENT depressed, emotionally ill, suic!dal/hom!cidal thinking 15-year-old son (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) who joined significant numbers of his APPARENT emotionally ill young teen classmates in attempting to cause grave bodily harm or death to police officers attempting to protect Ms. Graham’s peaceful neighbors from being emotionally and/or physically harmed (or worse) by emotionally ill teens and adults.

In this image Baltimore mom Toya Graham's apparent depressed, emotionally ill teen son smokes 'something' as he handles a firearm readily capable of causing death to Americans kids much like the late #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, to name a FEW American children needlessly killed while minding their own business  INSIDE or nearby their own homes!!!






Peace.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> All of IM2's threads can be summed up into one sentence.
> 
> "White people are racist because they don't want to give me Free stuff".   ....


How you figure?

And how is this statement addressing the OP?

Do you get paid to troll?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Racism is an ideology and a system.
> 
> As an ideology - Racism is the belief that a particular race is (or certain races are) superior or inferior to another race or races.
> 
> ...


Something tells me that MikeK won't be satisfied w/this.

Let me see, as I read on, if I'm correct.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> So you are not talking about white, black learned hate behavior ?  No one is born with hate in your heart?
> They see the ones they love hurt and abused... they learn to hate from that...
> 
> Same as what I saw after my dad died from a drunk driver..
> ...


If you are seriously trying to compare your PERSONAL tragedy as a white man to the SYSTEMATIC plight of black oppression, then I'm afraid you've lost your cotton-pickin' mind.

Respectfully.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Then I must ask if your concept of racism refers only to those who believe their race is _totally_ superior to another race, or does it apply to those who believe that only certain aspects of their race is superior (or inferior) to those of other races?
> 
> For example, I believe Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes, Caucasians are intellectually superior to Negroes, and Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.
> 
> Does that qualify me as a _racist_ in your view?







MikeK said:


> I don't understand what you mean by "a system of inequality."  Do you mean something which has been planned and deliberately executed?  Or something which occurs systematically but as the result of certain natural influences?






MikeK said:


> Then what is this "White supremacy" so many Black people are constantly complaining about?




How did I know that the clear definition provided would not be enough for MikeK?

Next he'll be asking what do you mean by "is?"


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

DGS49 said:


> Each person claiming "racism" must provide at least some examples of things they were prevented from doing, or were forced to do because of another person's animus, based solely on race.  There are more poor white people than poor black people.  More fatherless white people than fatherless black people, so these factors, by themselves have nothing to do with race.
> 
> Were you prevented by racists from being a good, conscientious student?  We're you forced to father or bear children while unmarried?  Prevented from seeking employment, or working?  We're you rejected from a school or a job because of your race?
> 
> ...


Can't prove racism ended, so decided to move the goal post and go for this bogus claptrap huh?

Yeah...I get it.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


*White Racism?  You mean there is black Racism? *


----------



## MaryL (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


Ok, that seems fair and balanced on the surface. Prove, for instance that  "Racism" exists,  and PROVE rationally that whites  NOW in the present  profited from slavery...Proof is in the pudding. I want irrefutable Poof, not rhetoric. Talk is cheap. This is all bulsh*t.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> You can make anything become racist if your mind is set on it, which it is. You and your kind LOOK for racism where it doesnt exist. Pity, you can't just live your life and enjoy it, instead you look for reasons to blame others for your misery


How is "his misery" manifested, as far as your brain can identify?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 and others think that because blacks were forbidden to have privileges that whites had in the PAST, that whites need to feel the same oppression to make it even. His mindset is a bit or a lot skewed


Liar, can you point out where he expresses the need for white oppression?

Just provide ONE post of his expressing this, that would suffice.

Thanks.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> We have people running around telling us black folks that we are always looking for racism. Now think about this for a minute. Blacks who want to get rid of racism are spending all their days going around looking for racism so we can stay upset, mad and stressed out. How stupid is that? There are some whites who have told me that I wake up only to go looking for racism. This kind of thinking strains the definition of sanity. So I wake up every morning, drink my coffee, then leave home to begin my daily search for a reason to be miserable, unhappy and angry. It is enough to make a person commit an act of violence when some whites, or stupid nonwhites dare speak this foolishness.
> 
> I would rather pass by the amusement park just to go find that Klan rally. I would rather sell my ticket to a pro football game to go find a Richard Spencer seminar. I would rather by pass on a date with a beautiful woman to go watch a Jared Taylor lecture. If I have a job, I will clock in and spend my day looking for examples of ways to be insulted by race so I can spend all day long mad and miserable. I’m accusing the company of racism because they give me pencils with black lead, or provide black pens to write with. If I am having a conversation with someone white I just can’t wait to hear them say something racist, so I can have hurt feelings and anger that I must hold inside of me for the rest of the day until I can get home. When I watch TV, instead of being entertained I watch TV only to look for examples of racism so I can stay angry and bitter towards all whites. If I go to a cajun restaurant, I will order the blackened fish on purpose so I can scream how the restaurant is a racist establishment so I can leave hungry and mad. I think black ice is a racist designation for ice, so I am mad at the weather person for making racist comments. This is how incredibly stupid some people are. This level of stupidity must be unprecedented in modern times. Or perhaps it is not but the advent of so many ways to communicate has allowed the cray cray that was once hidden at home to get out into the open.


This is the mental masturbation far too many whites today engage in to enjoy their white privilege without a care in the world.

Insanity is too mild a description for this phenomenon.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 23, 2018)

I lived with blacks, and they have earned that sorry reputation as criminals.  Blacks have been here a few hundred years. I have also lived with Vietnamese that have their struggles, they managed get by without hedging white  western racism and they thrived for the most part. Blacks, it's always that same old excuse. Get over it, already.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



LOL! Prove when white racism ended first.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I lived with blacks, and they have earned that sorry reputation as criminals.  Blacks have been here a few hundred years. I have also lived with Vietnamese that have their struggles, they managed get by without hedging white  western racism and they thrived for the most part. Blacks, it's always that same old excuse. Get over it, already.


Why don't you go tell the Jews to stop crying, whining and bitching about the measly Holocaust bigot.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I lived with blacks, and they have earned that sorry reputation as criminals.  Blacks have been here a few hundred years. I have also lived with Vietnamese that have their struggles, they managed get by without hedging white  western racism and they thrived for the most part. Blacks, it's always that same old excuse. Get over it, already.



And you really think you are making sense?  You call us animals considering all the crap whites have done? How many millions of whites suffer from the mental disorder you have?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 23, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > So you are not talking about white, black learned hate behavior ?  No one is born with hate in your heart?
> ...



well yes I am... I was a 19 year old female orphan who had to  have the mindset of no one owes me anything...I worked 3 jobs putting myself through college..
I was one paycheck from living on the streets..but I pulled my ass out of there..so what is the difference?

Now mind you my sister had a black child, I have 2 great nephews, and 1 great niece..black.

I see the looks that they get...I also got the looks with cancer and my hair grew back like a dyke, and this  women in line used her hate stare in line..People judge you by the way you look..tell me then what is the difference..

my mother died by a racist, I was an orphan , the cops didn't protect us... It is what in the mindset of  laying on the couch with the world owes me ...Or taking that bad stuff in your life and turning it around...full steam ahead. not much difference.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I lived with blacks, and they have earned that sorry reputation as criminals.  Blacks have been here a few hundred years. I have also lived with Vietnamese that have their struggles, they managed get by without hedging white  western racism and they thrived for the most part. Blacks, it's always that same old excuse. Get over it, already.
> ...



She can't because she's dumb.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 23, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



But you can't. Thar's the point. It gets old trying to explain policies, laws and history to people who only want make excuses to deny the facts/.. You need to go back and re learn these things before you try arguing how things are equivalent. Every other group that has been wronged by this government has received reparations. Had that not happened no one would be asking. But when blacks ask we have to get all these lectures from everyone about we worked and how we had the mindset of no one owes me. Fuck that. I worked from age 9 for 43 years, so I don't need that lecture. Japanese people are in here telling us how we aren't owed and how we are just waiting for whites to give us something after whites gave their asses reparations. This is getting out of hand. There are things you don't know that maybe you should before you try making these kinds of comparisons.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Normally someone who isn't educated on the brain and addiction recovery would not disagree with you..

But... I am a counselor who helped pregnant woman get off the streets , God gave them hope, they got their GED's , clean and sober and many went on to have a sober baby.

Do you think it mattered who they blamed addiction on..? We teach them to take responsibility, while you are sitting here giving all of them an excuse to continue pointing the finger and I promise you the excuse makers usually go out and use again..

God doesn't see the color of your skin, and judge you on how you look.

When you get brain cancer and take a CT scan , it doesn't say I am black or white.... It says cancer. and fight your ass off. in both of those situations it is your attitude and mindset that is going to fight for you..giving anyone a reason to not fight the brains will find a way to make an excuse to go use or die..

Now the place I worked at didn't see your skin or brain , but the world does.. So how do you get past that? You find peace with your situation and in my beliefs you give it to God because it is out of your control..

We can *not* sit back and control  what happened to us, and it sucks.. but you have to find peace with it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2018)

Barry Soetoro proves white racism is over

Mods please close the thread


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Barry Soetoro proves white racism is over
> 
> Mods please close the thread



Actually Obama did not prove that.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Soetoro proves white racism is over
> ...


Sure he did


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Barry Soetoro proves white racism is over
> ...



What..lol...that is Not true. Racism /Hate is still 100% happening..so take your pretend glasses off.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I appreciate what you do for people in need. I've done work with such people, We all teach the same thing. But you are not talking about public policy. Public policy is something that can be controlled. Public policy is something that can determine the outcomes of peoples lives. If your public policy is racist, which for the most part American  public policy has been, it creates some of the very problems you address on your job.  These racists won't discuss public policy with the exception of some distorted version of AA that doesn't exist. They can't because it destroys their racist argument of natural white supremacy. Public policy can be controlled and we can create the positive outcomes we seek through public policy.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



No he didn't and all we need for evidence is this section of USMB.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I'm not the one who said Obama proved white racism is over.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I agree... and putting the facts out there for all people to see.. I think the disrespect shown to the Obama's opened many wounds..I don't  talk to my sister because she is one of those fox news christians..I distance myself because anger can eat you up with these stupid hateful people who crawled out from under a rock when Obama won..

Now as bad as it was( which it was horrible ) and horrible for the Jews..

There are people like me who studied it, and saw it happen...who cheered and supported Obama...I wish he could come back.. and he is a hero for many...I have to admit I am still angry for the slimes who treated him and the blacks so badly..

But on the other hand, I get stared at with anger from some blacks when I support against racism ... it goes both ways, in my opinion.

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



oh sorry..my post was meant to go to CrusaderFrank


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



No problem.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



I think we need to understand the difference between prejudice and racism. Prejudice does go both ways.  Let me explain, you go to a anti racism rally and a black person stares at you looking angry.  A black person goes to a social gathering, whites stare angrily then don't hire blacks. That's the difference between prejudice and racism.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> And you really think you are making sense?  *You call us animals *considering all the crap whites have done? How many millions of whites suffer from the mental disorder you have?



Hello, IM2. You share your belief that Americans view as "ANIMALS" our black or American neighbors of African descent.

IM2 What is your opinion of Kendrick Lamar describing the adult PRIMARY CHILD CAREGIVERS in his large family clan as "LIVING WILD" human beings?

At the 2015 BET Awards, President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama's friend and repeat White House guest 28-year-old American urban story-TRUTH-teller Kendrick Lamar, an admitted victim of CRIMINAL Childhood Abuse, Neglect and Maltreatment perpetrated by "LIVING WILD" violent felon family GANG members who exposed Kendrick, his siblings & numerous cousins to gun violence, as well as other life threatening 'people and community' harming behaviors, performed these lyrics for a worldwide audience,

*"AND WE HATE THE PO-PO, WANNA KILL US DEAD IN THE STREET FO’ SHO."*

In his 2015 Grammy award winning Rap Performance titled "I", admitted 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Kendrick Lamar writes, **"I've been dealing with depression ever since an adolescent."**


In paragraph eight of a January 20, 2011 LAWeekly interview published online, Kendrick born in 1987, the same year songwriter Suzanne Vega wrote a Grammy nominated song about child abuse and **VICTIM DENIAL**, told the interviewer:

*"Lamar's parents moved from Chicago to Compton in 1984 with all of $500 in their pockets."

"My mom's one of 13 [THIRTEEN] siblings, and they all got SIX kids, and till I was 13 everybody was in Compton," he says."

**"I'M 6 YEARS OLD, SEEIN' MY UNCLES PLAYING WITH SHOTGUNS, SELLIN' DOPE IN FRONT OF THE APARTMENT"**

"My moms and pops never said nothing, 'cause they were young and *living wild,* too. I got about 15 stories like 'Average Joe.'"

IM2 What is your opinion of Kendrick, as well as large numbers of his American urban TRUTH-tellers peers HATEFULLY denigrating black or American girls women and MOMS, as less than human "*ITCHES."

IM2, I do not expect YOU to offer a mature, intelligent, cogent reply to the following question though I'll ask you anyway:

IM@ why, for more than thirty years, have popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers been composing American music HATEFULLY denigrating their moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces as less than HUMAN CREATURES?

















Peace.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello again, Paul. Earlier you asked, *"do you believe racism exists?"
> *


*Yes I did.*


AveryJarhman said:


> Yes, there is no denying a fading population of slow-to-evolve Americans continue embracing ignorant racist beliefs I believe are demeaning to human intellect. Sad for them!


Let's stop right here. In fact this point is key really because when we are talking about racism often black and white people are not talking about the same thing.

To you, it seems that racism is seen mostly as individual as having ignorant beliefs such as saying of a prejudicial remarks. 

Yeah, it's that too.

But for most black people racism is the pattern and practice of policies and social institutions, which have the effect of perpetuating deeply embedded structural inequalities between people on the basis of race. It is the experience of systematized discrimination in housing, employment, schools or the justice system. It is the knowledge that one’s entire group is under suspicion, at risk of being treated negatively because of stereotypes held by persons with the power to act on the basis of those beliefs.

To blacks racism is systemic. To whites, it's purely personal.

So even before we start we can't agree on what racism is. Right ?


AveryJarhman said:


> Paul, can we chat about some possible reasons why some white folks lack respect for their black neighbors?


Well we can't really continue because we have not agreed on what racism is. Frankly I don't care what whites or non-black people think of black people or whatever respect they may or may not have for black people. I only care about what they do. 


AveryJarhman said:


> Do you believe Baltimore Mom of The Year Ms. Toya Graham was acting in the best interest of her SIX children’s emotional well-being and physical health when she made the CHOICE to INTENTIONALLY introduce SIX American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens to an emotionally abusive, potentially life scarring childhood fraught Pain, Hardships, Struggles and Demeaning Government Handouts…even after growing up witnessing other families and children in her community experiencing the same UNHEALTHY, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing? :mental illness?:


Dude. I could get links to many white people who do fucked up sh*t














What's your point ? There is not a country on the planet you can name were you won't have no-one doing fked up shit.

The problem your racism comes in the fact that you race it when it's black. 

After all, if your negative experiences with black parents “prove” that blacks are bad parents, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black parents would be able to say that all blacks are good parents: an argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given your logic


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And you really think you are making sense?  *You call us animals *considering all the crap whites have done? How many millions of whites suffer from the mental disorder you have?
> ...



Kendrick Lamar and rappers have never been the ones I have primarily looked to for a educated assessment of the African American community. People like William Julius Wilson maybe. but not Kendrick Lamar. Your complete argument is unintelligent. There aren't too many black men denigrating their moms. You can die for disrespecting a black mans mom, sister, woman or grandmother. Music videos are not reality. Learn that.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hello, IM2. Please share your opinion for why Kendrick Lamar and his rapper peers compose music HATEFULLY denigrating black or American girls and women as less than human creatures and hoes?

Thanks, I look forward to reading your intelligent reply.

Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



I won't be doing that.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again, Paul. Earlier you asked, *"do you believe racism exists?"*
> ...



Hello, Paul, Is the SYSTEMIC or INSTITUTIONAL RACISM you believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing equality...

...responsible for Ms. Toya Graham making the CHOICE to INTENTIONALLY introduce SIX American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens to an emotionally abusive, potentially life scarring childhood fraught Pain, Hardships, Struggles and Demeaning Government Handouts…even after growing up witnessing other families and children in her community experiencing the same UNHEALTHY, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing? 






Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



*How House of Horrors Siblings Are Enjoying Life After Alleged Captivity and ‘Just Want to Move On’*
*
*
     





How House of Horrors Siblings Are Enjoying Life After Alleged Captivity and ‘Just Want to Move On’

How about these kids born into a world of torture?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Kendrick Lamar and rappers have never been the ones I have primarily looked to for a educated assessment of the African American community. People like William Julius Wilson maybe. but not Kendrick Lamar. Your complete argument is unintelligent. There aren't too many black men denigrating their moms. You can die for disrespecting a black mans mom, sister, woman or grandmother. Music videos are not reality. Learn that.



Hello, IM2. Please share your opinion for why Kendrick Lamar and his rapper peers compose music HATEFULLY denigrating black or American girls and women as less than human creatures and hoes?

Thanks, I look forward to reading your intelligent reply.

Peace.[/QUOTE]

I won't be doing that.[/QUOTE]

Hello, IM2. Im curious to learn why repeatedly you *REFUSE *to answer my question about why Kendrick Lamar and his rap peers compose music HATEFULLY denigrating black or American girls, women and MOMS as less than human creatures and hoes?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *How House of Horrors Siblings Are Enjoying Life After Alleged Captivity and ‘Just Want to Move On’*
> *
> *
> 
> ...



Hello, IM2.

I am curious to learn if YOU, as well as our peaceful, reasonably responsible American or foreign born neighbors believe Ms. Jazzyslim offers a reasonable explanation why for more than 30 years significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and recording artists have been composing American music art HATEFULLY demeaning and denigrating black or African American girls and women, the MATERNAL HALF of our Nation's black or African American population as untrustworthy, less than human *itches and "hoes" unworthy of respect?

IM2, I understand potentially life scarring incompetent, dysfunctional or criminal parenting touches the lives of kids residing in EVERY single American community.

HOWEVER, I cannot and WILL NOT ignore the FACT that for more than thirty years significant numbers of apparent or admitted depressed, emotionally ill American recording artists, as well as American urban story-TRUTH-tellers raised, nurtured and socialized by black or American teen and adult moms of African descent have been composing music art HATEFULLY demeaning and denigrating black or American females of African descent.

Something is DEFINITELY AMISS when for decades, from coast to coast, American music performers and significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama & Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama's friends and WH guests, are HATEFULLY characterizing their moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces as less than human *itches and/or "hoes" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

IM2, I could understand a few American music performers hating-on females.

Though when large numbers of musically inclined black or American music makers of African descent are hating-on and denigrating females...evidently THERE IS A PROBLEM!

Originally published by ~jazzyslim2005:

"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Sh.."


Peace.
___
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
___
In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of 'The Center for Youth Wellness' joins Tupac Shakur, the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller and creator of the #THUGLIFE Child Abuse, Emotional Maltreatment & Neglect *AWARENESS* concept, in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...yet NO ONE listened!

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE*" ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim

"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans

Peace.
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha 


"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community
___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"

'Pro Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr David Carroll
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello, Paul, Is the SYSTEMIC or INSTITUTIONAL RACISM you believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing equality


Please. Stop acting stupid. OK ? Just stop it.

Explaining racism to whites is like explaining Facebook to Mark Zuckerberg. They know.  Stop with this naive "Does racism exist ?" You can't run this skin game for 400 years on ppl on people and be naive.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 24, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Paul, Is the SYSTEMIC or INSTITUTIONAL RACISM you believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing equality
> ...



Hello, Paul. Is this how our conversation ends, with name calling and you ignoring every question I asked you?

Recently Mr. Oshay Duke Jackson, a prolific YT broadcaster and admin for negromanosphere.com, asked YT broadcaster MisanthropikOne for his thoughts about people engaging in name calling.

Paul, in his reply MisanthropikOne clearly described you, as well as untold numbers of hateful, illogical thinking "Pro Black" minded Americans much like you.* The same* hateful 'Pro Black " Americans hating on and threatening Kanye for simply sharing his opinion.

The same apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens, ILLOGICALLY believing they have a right, as well as duty to LOUDLY and HATEFULLY demean, denigrate, bully, taunt, harass, and in some instances threaten with violence, our successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent!

"Sell-out" "C^^n" and "Uncle Tom" are just a few HATEFUL, denigrating terms "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens use to LOUDLY demean and intimidate our peaceful, accomplished black or African American friends, neighbors and co-workers.

Paul, the same apparent slow-to-evolve, freedom-loving "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" American citizens LOUDLY, as well as actively attempting to IMPEDE or PREVENT our free-thinking, successful, accomplished black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from enjoying their INALIENABLE RIGHT to peacefully pursue THEIR OWN individually unique vision for L, L, (Love) & Happiness!
*
"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*








*





"Why Is Tommy Sotomayor Reviled As A C^^N"*


Peace.​


----------



## harmonica (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


blacks are the ones who have a bigger culture problem:
commit crimes at much higher rates--graduate school at lower rates
undeniable their culture is much worse


----------



## Godboy (Apr 24, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Why would there are ever be white racism? White people are awesome.
> ...


Is her hat made out of dryer lint? That IS a hat, right?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 24, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...


Look. I am not going to buy into your frame.

That is you just pluck out a load of randoms from youtube who you agree with and then expect me to respond to it.

Dude. There are ppl on YouTube who believe is flat (flat earth society) and who believe the Uk royal family are shape shifting lizards (Google it if you think I'm lying)

The internet has given everyone some voice. There are all sorts of attention seeking wackos on line making videos

Now if you want come with your views instead of a "look. He's blk n he said blk ppl are messed up. It can't be racist' then we can talk.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 and others think that because blacks were forbidden to have privileges that whites had in the PAST, that whites need to feel the same oppression to make it even. His mindset is a bit or a lot skewed
> ...


Look at any of his post to white people. He constantly berates whites for every ailment or misfortune experienced by blacks. He also agreed with another post that killing whites in africa is ok since blacks in africa were killed by whites IN THE PAST


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > You can make anything become racist if your mind is set on it, which it is. You and your kind LOOK for racism where it doesnt exist. Pity, you can't just live your life and enjoy it, instead you look for reasons to blame others for your misery
> ...


You can side with him because you are black. His posts are hateful and unnecessary


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What public policy today is racist?


----------



## N2radio4u (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


----------



## N2radio4u (Apr 24, 2018)

I am a 48 yr old white man and can testify that racism is probably worse now than when I was a child. The “millennials” that are white think that racism is dead, but they do not have enough experience to see that it is awful. In SC it is quite alive. I worked at a small company that would not let me hire a qualified young man because of his skin tone. So I had to settle with an inferior white candidate. The kids are being taught that racism is over, but I can attest it is anything but that. Thanks for the opportunity to share this. God help us all.


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> You can side with him because you are black. His posts are hateful and unnecessary


I ask again...

How is his "misery" manifested?

Can you answer the question or not?


----------



## MarcATL (Apr 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> Look at any of his post to white people. He constantly berates whites for every ailment or misfortune experienced by blacks. He also agreed with another post that killing whites in africa is ok since blacks in africa were killed by whites IN THE PAST


Don't tell me to "look".

Present one of such posts.

Notice, I only asked for ONE, just ONE.

You post as if he's the definition of racism, yet you can't seem to present just ONE of such posts.

Why is that?


----------



## John Shaw (Apr 24, 2018)

Who says it is a thing of the past, you fucking psychopath?


----------



## dblack (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. ...



Me neither. And the racists have only grown more brazen since Trump's election. But they are still a shrinking minority. Don't let it eat you up. The pendulum swings both ways.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 24, 2018)

White Racism exists just like Black, Asian and Hispanic Racism and it will never end because those like you will see racism even when there is none and believe the only racists in the world are whites.

So as you hit report on me please note I fully admitted some whites are still racist and no it will never end but not all whites are racist and if you believe they are then your opinion is clouded by your bigotry!


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2018)

Compost said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no *poof* of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...




IM2 as i'm sure you are aware is not her real name - at risk of violating TOS I'm a gonna give you all a clue as to her real name ........ drum rollllllllllllllll       .......


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 24, 2018)

IM2 said:


> None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.


 Racist is a relative term  .... if its Racism by someone such as you  IM2.  it's called ethnic pride - however if its Ethnic Pride by a caucasian it's known as racism.

The line is drawn however when your ethnic pride leads you to believe you have some right to suppress or discriminate against members of another ethnic group.  

So as per the question of the day "Has white Racism Ended"  - I would say YES although there are still white racists [and black, red and yellow] there is no real institutionalized discrimination against blacks, in fact they are a somewhat privileged class in many respects.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Look at any of his post to white people. He constantly berates whites for every ailment or misfortune experienced by blacks. He also agreed with another post that killing whites in africa is ok since blacks in africa were killed by whites IN THE PAST
> ...





> yes I would commit genocide to whites in SA. I would rape there women. I would kill there kids in front if them. I would burn there houses down with them inside. I would do all sorts.
> 
> You don't debate with a white supremacist. A white supremacist went into Memphis last night n killed three black people in a waffle house. The usually cowardly shit that white supremacist do.
> 
> ...


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > You can side with him because you are black. His posts are hateful and unnecessary
> ...


Read his posts, i wont cut and paste every negative anti white comment of his, you can look for yourself to see his miserable state of mind


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 24, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Im2 saw nothing wrong with this post by paul essien


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



No Molly your racist ass doesn't get ask me any questions until you can do this:

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



My mind is fine. I 've made no anti white comments. I have made anti racist comments. Are all whites racists Molly? Is hat what you're saying? And why in the fuck does my mind have to be miserable because I don't like white racism? Huh? You are a prime example of the passive aggressive white racist. You're dumb Molly you can't look past the race baited bullshit you get told by conservatives. You are unable to think for yourself.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



And you have seen nothing wrong with shooter at Waffle house or any other racist white murderer. You are fine with the 100 years of white atrocities on Africans Essen was referring to when he made the original comment, because he was comparing what whites had done which apparently you were fine with, to how Africans feel and how he would feel if he was African. You don't seem  to understand that whites raped, murdered and killed tens of thousands pf African men, women  and children. If you had the intelligence to go back to the original post when he made the comments in the first line,, you would see that I said I would not condone the violence personally. But you can't do that. You live in a lunatic world where everybody must just take whiteys bullshit ad never complain. Well fuck that. You were asked  to show a racist comment by me, you didn't because you can't.

I'm not going to throw Essen under the bus because your white ass doesn't like what he says. He's a black man who has had to endure the bullshit whites like you do.  If he's angry about it, he has the right to be. I agree with him as I am a black man and have endured what he has. You don't like what we say? Stop the racism. This fight is going to be for as long as it takes. Until whites end their racism we're fighting. Looking around making up racism in other people only prolongs the fight. We ain't going to be submissive so we can be called the model minority.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> White Racism exists just like Black, Asian and Hispanic Racism and it will never end because those like you will see racism even when there is none and believe the only racists in the world are whites.
> 
> So as you hit report on me please note I fully admitted some whites are still racist and no it will never end but not all whites are racist and if you believe they are then your opinion is clouded by your bigotry!



So you understand the difference between racism and prejudice? Blacks, Asians or Hispanics do not have the power to enforce their prejudice, Whites do. That's the difference and only whites have done it. You don't see racism where there is none. Only whites who've never had to be on the other side pf racism ca make silly comments like this. And when you see me say all whites are racists let me know. Other than that you can end that attempt at deflection.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> Who says it is a thing of the past, you fucking psychopath?



Apparently you can't read.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. ...
> ...



You are wrong.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > None of those responses are related to the OP. Hence you all have been reported. Furthermore you have provided no evidence that white racism has ended. If you could you would not be trolling thinking that your stupid ass posts have any effect.. Thank you for showing me that white racism has not ended.
> ...



LOL!  Another product of the fake white grievance industry running his mouth.  German is ethnic, white is not. We don't know our ethnicities thanks to slavery.


----------



## Snouter (Apr 25, 2018)

Let's be honest there was never White racism, only low IQ non-Whites butthurt simply because they were and are intellectually and ethically unable to compete with Whitey.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Let's be honest there was never White racism, only low IQ non-Whites butthurt simply because they were and are intellectually and ethically unable to compete with Whitey.



Lets be honest, whitey made the laws to benefit whitey and did not allow anyone ls to compete until 1965 because whitey was scared.


----------



## dblack (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



OK, fuck you then.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Re: "We don't know our ethnicities thanks to slavery"  Try ancestry dna - it can tell you what regions your ancestors came from.   mine came back with some Nigerian ancestors - OMG there goes the neighborhood !!!

So far as your ethnicity, if your ancestors were slaves then you are African American ... all peoples at one time or another were conquered and subjugated to another race / ethnic group / tribe etc and so forth. Yours are no exception now ..... I'd play a sad violin song for you if only I could stop laughing

"The central belief of every moron is that he is the victim of a mysterious conspiracy against his common rights and true deserts. He ascribes all his failure to get on in the world, all of his congenital incapacity and damfoolishness, to the machinations of werewolves assembled in Wall Street, or some other such den of infamy." ..H.L. Mencken

On a societal basis victim complex or oppression mentality is frequently instilled in minority groups and is studied under the psychology of oppression and social oppression. Groups that have historically been truly oppressed, either by design or by circumstances, and groups whose situation leads them to perceive themselves as being oppressed will commonly find themselves further victimized by social engineers and 'community organizers' who seek to capitalize on this phenomena. *Such is the case with many African Americans*

Oppression Mentality


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

dblack said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...




You really don't wanna do that do you - that bitch is UGGGGGLY


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > Let's be honest there was never White racism, only low IQ non-Whites butthurt simply because they were and are intellectually and ethically unable to compete with Whitey.
> ...



Actually it started in 1950s -

Civil Rights Act of 1957

Eisenhower {Republican} Administration legislation to protect the rights of African American voters.
As a Senate leader, Lyndon Johnson who had consistently voted against any legislation to protect African Americans from lynching, worked vigorously to stifle the Civil Rights Act of 1957

Democratic Strategists, of whom Johnson was one, realized the importance of the Negro vote and in this light Johnson explained the strategy re: the Republican Civil Rights Act of 1957 to his Democratic co-conspirators:

_'These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now, we've got to do something about this; we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. for if we don't move at all, then their allies [The Republicans] will line up against us and there will be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there will be no way of putting the brake on all sorts of wild legislation, it'll be reconstruction all over again' _ - Lyndon Johnson [ Inside the White House ]

Civil Rights act 1964 Only 61 percent of Democrats supported that bill, versus 80 percent of Republicans.

Voting Rights Act of 1965 - Written by Republican Senator Everett Dirksen - 94 percent of Senate Republicans voted in favor of the bill versus 73 percent of Democrats. The final vote on the House version - only one Senate Republican voted against it compared to seventeen Democrats.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Snouter said:
> ...



*1948 Democratic Party Platform*

The Democratic Party is responsible for the great civil rights gains made in recent years in eliminating unfair and illegal discrimination based on race, creed or color,

The Democratic Party commits itself to continuing its efforts to eradicate all racial, religious and economic discrimination.

We again state our belief that racial and religious minorities must have the right to live, the right to work, the right to vote, the full and equal protection of the laws, on a basis of equality with all citizens as guaranteed by the Constitution.

Democratic Party Platforms: 1948 Democratic Party Platform

In 2018, the republican party would not vote for civil rights. They would want it to be a state decision.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Acions spoke louder than words - The Republicans took actions - the Dems used every trick inthe book fillibuster and what have you to thwart Republican civil rights initiatives - it wasn't untill LBJ and JFK  that they realized if you can't beat em join em


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



*Mr. Conservative: Barry Goldwater's opposition to the Civil Rights Act of 1964*


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

MikeK said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



I believe Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes, Caucasians are intellectually superior to Negroes, and Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians. 

I believe that as well.

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



And I believe all that is racist bullshit.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.
> 
> I believe that as well.
> 
> Mark


OK. And I don't like repeating myself but maybe you can answer what I asked earlier

The original story was that black people were inferior, body and brains.

In the 1936 Olympics Hitler was still confident that his Aryan athletes would dominate the Black American sprinters.






Because of Jessie Owens. That did not happen.

So the White Supremacists pretended that they had never believed that White people were physically superior to Black people and that their ideas had not been embarrassingly refuted.

They just figured that brains were more important, so if Black people were to be sold to the world as inferior, it would have to be based on us being genetically stupid.

But you can believe anything you wish and it shows in your responses.

But when you start to make statements about certain scientific things, it would be good to know what one is talking about. Like the simple basics of the evolution theory.

Something as major as an additional pair of muscles to increase black people muscle mass would have required major evolutionary changes. Or a loss of a pair of muscles, since all humans evolved from a common ancestor.

In order for black people to have "extra muscle mass" or as you say "_Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians_." from other human beings there would have to be fixed genetic differences between races.

*Meaning a clear break*

This seems like a speciation level difference, such as "Blacks" having a gene for X and no one else. This is absolutely clearly not the case.

I'm sure you'll say "Look at how many black people are in the the NBA" OK if that's true, then why don't blacks dominate volleyball the same way ? You need to be able to jump at that. Right ?

And if black people are so naturally good at basketball then why don't African nations like Nigeria, Ghana, Ivory Coast dominate international dominate basketball comps ? They're pure black with little white admixture in them and according to you blackness and strength go hand in hand then why are African teams so average ?

Why aren't all championship high jumpers black ?

Every player who has ever won an NHL scoring title is white.
Why is every Olympic weightlifting record is held by a Caucasian ?
Why are all strong man comps won by whites ?
Why are all all championship speed skaters are white.
Every major league pitcher who has ever won 300 games is white.
Almost all Olympic champions rowers and kayakers are white,
I don't believe that whites are physically advantaged in shooting, hockey pucks, lifting barbells, skating, or rowing. Do you ?

There are actually very good reasons why track and field and boxing events are dominated the way they are; because that's who trains and competes in them. Boxing is generally for people who have limited opportunities. Racism limits your opportunities.

And yes Africans have been ahead of the rest of the world in long distance training methods for thirty years; it's no surprise they dominate the competitions.

If people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion sprinters and a different group of people from a geographic region of Africa are the world's champion marathon runners and both are alleged to be part of some specific "race" you have just argued against sprinting or distance running as being a "racial" characteristic. Since the two groups you tried to put into one "race" have contradictory abilities.



80zephyr said:


> I believe Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes


If and I'm guessing because you was not that clear that is, your making an explicatory argument, that is Asian are intellectually superior because of IQ in general, because Asians are “naturally” more intelligent that's exceptionally radical statement needs exceptionally radical proof to back it up – proof which you simply don’t have.

And if you really believed that Asians are intellectually superior then then why aren’t you and others folks demanding for a massive increase in immigration from Asian nations ? Why not flood the borders, since everyone could all benefit from a little more Asian genius? Why not have white CEOs step down from their positions and let Japanese managers take their place?

*If you are trying to say that IQ is a genetic product of race then then very first thing you need to do is define the races themselves.*

But I always, sit back, invite guys like you to give such a definition. Mainly because their fumbling attempts to define race point out just how subjective such definitions are. In close to a decade of debating race with racists.

I have yet to see any one of them, no matter what their scientific credentials, offer up an acceptably neutral definition of race.

Which are those “races” then, purely scientifically speaking and in clear text ?
What are the precise genetic criteria for making this classification ?

Those questions can obviously only be answered in arbitrary dimensions which are man-made constructs according to human perception alone.

However you twist it, you will run in circles and eventually spiral back into concepts based on human perception alone.

Do you even know what a scientific fact is ?

*A scientific fact is that rain water freezes at 0°C at a pressure of 1 bar.*

There’s no human choice involved. It’s observable and reproducible anywhere by anybody in the exact same way. Now a scientific fact, peer-reviewed, confirmed and approved, can have political consequences. Using the simple water example, it means that public administration, set into function by politics, orders winter road service to get ready once the temperatures fall below 0°C and the roads are wet.

But yet you throw around concepts "_Asians are intellectually superior to Caucasians and Negroes"_ that have no constant repeatability everywhere you try to reproduce the experiment or apply the theoretical claim.

*In natural science, only one single significant deviation is enough to render the claim at least disputable, at worst invalid. *

The reality is that there is not only one but a multitude of deviations that those “scientists” choose to ignore.

You are trying to make an absolutist claim by using extremely relative variables – variables, which (as should be obvious by now) they can’t even be bothered to define in relativist fashion.

Your argument works (to the extent that it works) on the force of rhetoric alone simply because so many people naturalize race and can’t conceive that such an important thing could be constructed by anything other than transhuman divine providence (or Mother Nature, take your pick).


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Then I must ask if your concept of racism refers only to those who believe their race is _totally_ superior to another race, or does it apply to those who believe that only certain aspects of their race is superior (or inferior) to those of other races? Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.
> ...



I read a book called "Death's Acre". It featured Bill Bass who is one of the most famous forensic anthropologists on Earth.  He was questioned about race in the book. And he stated that, while people can believe what they want, the races are different. 

As for your "those who practice more" are the ones that succeed, I'll call bullshit. Blacks have better "fast twitch" muscles and are heavier boned. If you ever really research this issue, it will open your eyes.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



What amazes me is that people believe in evolution, yet disregard evolution when it comes to humans.  

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes are physically superior to Asians and Caucasians.
> ...



They can't argue against this. They can rant all they want but they have no rebuttal.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> I read a book called "Death's Acre". It featured Bill Bass who is one of the most famous forensic anthropologists on Earth.  He was questioned about race in the book. And he stated that, while people can believe what they want, the races are different.


So because this guy called Bill Bass says so. Then in your opinion it's true. Right ?


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> They can't argue against this. They can rant all they want but they have no rebuttal.


I just did give you a rebuttal.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Sorry bud, you're wrong. You see, when we look at strongman's contests most always all the participants are white.

*2018 Arnold Strongman Finals*


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > I read a book called "Death's Acre". It featured Bill Bass who is one of the most famous forensic anthropologists on Earth.  He was questioned about race in the book. And he stated that, while people can believe what they want, the races are different.
> ...



When a forensic anthropologist is invited to a  scene, their job is to ascertain the sex, height, weight, and race of the person. Anthropology shows that race isn't only skin deep. 

https://www.quora.com/How-can-an-anthropologist-tell-from-skeletal-remains-what-race-the-person-was

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue against this. They can rant all they want but they have no rebuttal.
> ...



Wrong guy Paul. I didn't make that statement.

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > They can't argue against this. They can rant all they want but they have no rebuttal.
> ...



I said that Paul. They can't argue against what you have said. All they can do is rant.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Race is made up.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



That they have better fast twitch muscles and are heavier boned is scientific fact. You cannot rebut that.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...






If you look up race in the dictionary...

Race:  breed, a category of humankind that shares certain distinctive physical traits 

Why does the obvious bother people so?

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



It was once scientific fact that blacks who ran away from slavery suffered from drapetomania too.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Race is an artificial construct that did not show up until the 1600's. It's fake news. Along with that came scientific racism.

Simply put, scientific racism is the use of scientific theories to justify racial superiority or inferiority. It creates a belief in the natural superiority of a race or genetic superiority.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I would like to keep the conversation meaningful. Are you now denying the scientific differences?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Science "creates" no beliefs. It simply is. Do you also believe that all dogs are dogs, and that there are no breeds?

Mark


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




PSsst - Goldwater Lost sweety  .... The Eisenhower Republicans .... google that as I'm tired of trying to educate a moron


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Science "creates" no beliefs. It simply is. Do you also believe that all dogs are dogs, and that there are no breeds?
> Mark


I can’t believe you attempted to equate “races” to dog breeds. But I've heard that argument before (Many times)

Dog breeds were bred for behavioral and temperament differences over many centuries.  They are not scientific, just like human race, so, therefore, they must not exist. Right ?  Also dogs don’t see other dogs as less dog for being the wrong breed.

I mean. Do white dogs go around fighting black dogs ?

You aint thought this through. Have you ?

Dog evolved through selective breeding. Domestic animals (such as dogs and cows) whose characteristics are artificially selected and maintained by humans through animal husbandry are divided into breeds. The goal of selective breeding is to create animals that differ from their wild counterparts and possess relatively predictable traits.

Humans have been breeding dogs for only a relatively short period, and over that time, starting with wolves, we’ve managed to produce everything from Chihuahuas to Great Danes. All breeds of dogs are the same species. They can all interbreed, although admittedly, interbreeding is easier for some pairs than for others.

You had either the proto-dog or wolves who all looked basically the same. Over time populations of dogs were isolated and selectively bred by people to create the amazing variations in modern dog breeds we see today. All that genetic variation was there in the Proto-dog originally but you couldn’t see it.

Human races are differentiated primarily by skin color, but even though the genes responsible for skin color are noticeable, the actual genetic differences among races are slight. In fact, skin color doesn’t accurately reflect the genetic differences among humans. Two people of African descent could easily be more genetically different from each other than a person of European descent may be from a person of Asian descent. Bottom line: Races have slight differences, and these differences are nowhere near the level they’d have to be to decrease gene exchange.
.
There is more genetic variation among races than there are between races. These are scientifically proven. But, according to people like you that isn’t true. Everything comes down to “race” even though only 6% of the 1% of difference between humans is allocated to “race” which scientifically negligible.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



I'm going to stop humoring you. The republican party is the racists party. Every republican here shows that. We can go to any forum where conservative's exist and it's the same thing.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



You lost that when you started talking about how race is a scientific fact.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So, you can't tell a Nigerian from a Swede from a China-man?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*




Oh Goody!  Yet another racist race baiting thread from a racist race baiter who race baits.

Here's a clue, moron:  an individual doesn't have to prove he is innocent.  A demographic group of people do not have to prove they are innocent.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



If you say racism is a thing of the past, you do have to prove when it ended.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I never said racism was a thing of the past.  But if it is alive and well in the present day, that is largely due to the Race Baiting Professionals who profit from the Grievance Industry...and it is practiced by all races.

Humans are basically tribal. Our brains are wired for the days when we lived in groups of 150 or less.  It's natural for people to prefer their "tribe".  What civilization has enabled, is for people to live peacefully with other tribes.  IOW, we have overcome the suspicions and prejudices of earlier eras.

If you really are concerned about racism, then you should oppose the Race Baiting Identity Politics of the Neo-Totalitarian Progressives who hide behind the Liberal Label.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


>



Yes.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



You are posting fake news. Look at this place. Look at your own posts. You're not fooling anyone. We have not overcome anything.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


fuckin uncle tom, ainthe?


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


says a known racist


----------



## MikeK (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> [...]
> 
> Human races are differentiated primarily by skin color
> 
> [...]


Then what "race" would you say these people belong to?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I already posted the proper response to your race baiting blather.  So, toodles!


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Post up a statement from me that is racist by the definition of the word.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOL! You've done no such thing.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


>


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


DUDE, when you bash entire races for having an ignorant outlook, you are a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No dude, you post a statement from me where I have said that blacks are superior to whites. If I am trashing whites who are racists, that's not racism. Because I've never accused all whites of being racists. So produce a statement or STFU.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You call out entire races. Nice try, racist.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Like what was done here and you didn't make a peep about it?  If white racism is a thing of the past.....


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Bada-bing.

Right on!


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> >




Are you insinuating that these people are WACISTS because their guns are black?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



When I do that, let me know.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 25, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Racism isnt over until innocent white people give black folks free shit! AMEN


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Racism isnt over until innocent white people give black folks free shit! AMEN


usually, people put their own material when they quote posts. Its called a "conversation."


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...



Are you insinuating that you are unable to get the point of my response because the people in the original post was black?


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Science "creates" no beliefs. It simply is. Do you also believe that all dogs are dogs, and that there are no breeds?
> ...


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My links didn't convince you?

Mark


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...




I don't see any relationship between the two pictures, but that is what you are trying to insinuate.

Wacist.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Right, posting a meme with black people holding guns with a caption calling them terrorists, and me posting pictures of white people with guns to show the comparison, actually garnished the response I expected.  You made my point without even knowing it, thanks.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...




I didn't post either of the pictures, bub. Try to keep up.


----------



## ATL (Apr 25, 2018)

boedicca said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



And I didn't engage you, you replied to me, hoss.  Tighten up.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 25, 2018)

ATL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...




Oh blah blah blah so sleepy....zzzzzzzz


----------



## del (Apr 25, 2018)

^
has nothing


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Your post prove you are a miserable black asshole. When did i say racism ended? I am not racist and nobe ok my post indicate that. And yes, i can ask questions regardless of what you think are the criteria for asking them. You cant answer my question because you lied


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I have posted many times how i abhor slavery and mistreatment of blacks.


----------



## John Shaw (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > Who says it is a thing of the past, you fucking psychopath?
> ...



Why do you love talking to yourself so much? Why is 50% of the race board at any given time populated by your garbage? You seem to care about a person's skin color at least several times more than the average person. Technically, that doesn't make you a racist. It does, however, make you an obsessed idiot. Good for laughing at, at the very least.


----------



## gipper (Apr 25, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If only you guys would listen to this woman.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 25, 2018)

Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’


----------



## Andylusion (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Of course racism and hate is still happening.

This is one of the bonkers things I don't get.

Are you suggesting, that you and those like you, will never be satisfied, until not one single person in this country, or on this planet, is racists and hateful?

Is that your goal?    Because if that is actually your goal, not only will you never achieve it, but you'll simply create more racists and hateful people in the process... and you will end up getting to the end of your life, finding you achieved nothing.

You will never wipe out racism, or hate.   It will never happen.     And the more you 'fight' that, the more you will create racism and hatred.

My goal, is merely to have equality under the law.  Do not want any law that treats people differently based on their race.

That to me, is the only goal that is both moral, and achievable.

The idea that you are going to 'force' people to think the way you want them to.... isn't even moral.   Thought police?  That's effectively what people on the left, seem to want.  A big brother, anti-freedom, system to punish people for daring to think.

And lastly, all of the left-wing is hypocrites anyway.   For example, how many songs right now


Have words in them, that if I said them right on this forum right now, even as just an example, I would be banned from the forum by all the left-wing fascists, but they say that all the time?

Because they are all hypocritical trash.   All of them are.   They don't really want to end racism, they just want to find as many ways as possible to harm others.

And like I said before.... what do you think you are doing when you are saying to everyone that you can call yourself names like that song... but no one else can, or you end up banned from forums, kicked off radio programs like Imus, or eliminated from TV?  They are creating more racists every day.

All they are doing is actually being hate-filled racists themselves, while claiming to be against racism and hate.   All hypocritical trash.  The hateful-racists left, are all hypocritical trash, and that's why I put people like IM2 on my ignore list.  Not worth the network bandwidth to read is whiny crying.

If you doubt anything I'm saying, just look at Kanye West.  Here's a guy that in 2005, was saying "Bush hates black people".... as if Bush had anything to do with anything... but whatever.

Now, because he agrees with one... or two at most, right-wing positions, he's not not really a Black person, and is a member of the Ult-Right.

This isn't about ending racism.   Or hate.   Its about hypocritical cowards, trying to impose thought-police on society.  That's what this is about.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm certain the OP of this thread, as well as my peaceful, Freedom Loving American and foreign born neighbors will agree any form of UNJUST human oppression is unacceptable in today's American society.

With all respect and sincerity, I am curious to learn if my responsible, caring American or foreign-born neighbors GENUINELY concerned about the EMOTIONAL WELL BEING and HEALTH of our Nation's people, believe Racism, as well as "White Privilege or Supremacy" is responsible for significant numbers of perfectly healthy American newborns who begin life with a perfectly healthy, clean human hard drive mounted above their shoulders…

…maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated, sometimes violent teen and adult citizens engaging in 'people and community harming' homicidal as well as suicidal behaviors *(May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times)* that frequently harms or seriously impairs the Quality of Life for their peaceful neighbors and community?

VIDEOS DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMICIDAL SUICIDAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS

Recognize Prevent Child Abuse

In my opinion, the Americans appearing in these recordings UNKNOWINGLY are providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s oppressive, multi-generational, ignorant Culture of Racism.

Sadly, each of the apparent emotionally or mentally ill suicidal/homicidal thinking Americans appearing in these horrifying recordings are exhibiting self, people and community harming behaviors that I, as well as a growing number of my responsible, caring American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible, peaceful, law abiding neighbors of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.






*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS, *who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs the late practicing social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are unnecessarily causing community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or American friends, neighbors, and co-workers of African descent?


Do you agree, disagree, or have you own opinion for why far too many American newborns mature into apparent emotionally or mentally ill American teen and adult citizens?
____
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
___
"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" ~Chyna Fox

*NSFW video filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.*

The UGLY truth about Chicago. They're going to flag this video so watch while you can!

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #KingstonFrazier, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #FredrikaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #TrinityGay, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’
> 
> View attachment 190012


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Hello, Paul. Earlier in this discussion I shared several video's produced by our American neighbors.

Please, could you tell me and your readers which of our fellow citizens whose opinions i largely agree with, are the wackos you speak about?

Paul, do you believe Mr. James Hawthorne is a wacko AND do you believe the people and community harming behaviors he describes witnessing, are caused by Racism or the concept of 'White Supremacy?'

Chicago native James Hawthorne offers his opinions about teens and men wearing sagging pants...as well as offering "from the streets" insights for why a parent or parents who do everything right when raising and nurturing their child, are still at risk of losing him of her to the STREET GANGSTA CULTURES prevalent in far too many American communities!

"(Most) Black Women are the reason for the ignorance and killing done by (Most) Black Men" ~James Hawthorne "Ghetto News Network"


In case there is any confusion, I am writing about and sharing evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American **MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS* that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks *EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Peace.
___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #KingstonFrazier, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #FredrikaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #TrinityGay, #TakeAKnee, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment,* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No my post shows that I can't stand dumb ass miserable white racist bitches like you.

*"You can make anything become racist if your mind is set on it, which it is. You and your kind LOOK for racism where it doesn't exist. Pity, you can't just live your life and enjoy it, instead you look for reasons to blame others for your misery."*

This is a racist statement Molly.  Made by you.. One of many you have made. Like this one.

*"IM2 and others think that because blacks were forbidden to have privileges that whites had in the PAST, that whites need to feel the same oppression to make it even. His mindset is a bit or a lot skewed."*

This is why I say you are a racist.  I can answer the question but you ask that question because you think there is no more racism. So prove it or shut up.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



No you haven't. You've denied the fact that racism still continues. That is why you asked the question:

*What public policy today is racist?*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’
> 
> View attachment 190012


Whatttttt???

You mean they're starting to reject public housing, public education and intergenerational poverty that the Democrat Party offers? 

No wonder Dems are so desperate to replace them with Illegals


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



If I am talking  I'm replying to what people say to me  johnnie by. I'm looking at maybe at thousands of threads by whites like you denigrating a group of people based on color and you make a comment like his. Son you have mental issues.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Why do we have to listen to an idiot that validates white racist views?


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yeah...just believe what the D Party and leftist ruling class tell you.

You are the one stuck with white racist views.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’
> 
> View attachment 190012



 It's funny how you guys try using rappers as examples. Rappers at not the most intellectually astute members of  the black community. So when you start letting  Justin Bieber or Miry Cyrus tell you what political party to belong to or cite them as examples maybe I'll click a link on something Chance has to say.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Nah. I just don't let white people like you tell me who I should listen to.

You republicans here post up pages of racism then tell us the democrats are racists. Your race has and continues getting the most handouts in US history and yet tell dumb blacks like the woman you cited about how we blacks need to stop depending on handouts and she's stupid enough to repeat it. The simple reality of this situation is I'm too  intelligent to be fooled by your racist bullshit you simpleton.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’
> ...



LOL!


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yeah...you let white liberal racists tell you who you should listen to...and you dutifully abide.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It doesn't work like that simpleton. No one tells me what I see and who to listen to.


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Elite white liberals tell you what to believe and you BELIEVE.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*



.​
*Bye Dinosaur ...* 
Better luck in the afterlife.




.​


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


OK... this is something that bothers me..

For instance Beyonce used the 49er football 1/2 time show  in my are slamming white cops... But then she used my tax dollars having the white cops escort her to the airport..

I grew up with and loved Prince and i heard him in an interview during his later years hate on white people like me who supported him.

Jada and Will Smith used Will popularity and now only make all black movies

We have Black only award shows, but if whites had one we are called racist...which I don't care to see anyway but just making a point.

I respect the people who are real like B.I.G and Tupac... they started out writing about  the cops and racism.

now mind you, we may hay had a better start if Obama was treated fairly , it seems that all of the racist mentally ill came out for instance the birthers, and RW leaders like Mitch McConnell.


.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

And Kanye West  turning his back and supporting Trump..


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Now what is going to make it even? See the truth of your intentions all come out in that one sentence....What we need are black politicians , and I think that we will see more..this time

People like MLK wanted change not to be even..stop voting in people like Roy Moore, or those fake christian sex liars in the south who are a racist,  this is the way Obama is showing us...

Things are slowly happening like the Thomas Jefferson children fighting for the truth of who their true father is after the years of lies from the whites saying he wasn't..


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

gipper said:


> If only you guys would listen to this woman.


OK. The floor is yours what should black people in a system where all the jobs, criminal justise system, land, economy, the entire world is controlled by the white supremacists


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



The racist mentality has been part of America since America began.  And  really do you not understand the reason why there are back award shows? Prince was slamming white racists, are you a racist? If not then he wasn't slamming you. Beyonce slammed cops who ar murdering unarmed people. Police are public servants and Beyonce pays taxes like you do. Will and Jada don't make black only movies but I guess you ignore the  years of whites only movies here in America. And who is Kanye West? He's a loon.

We don't owe any gratitude to whites. We have the right to air our grievances peacefully and if white racists are part of that grievance we have he right as blacks no matter what kind if celebrity we are..No matter how many tickets or CD's whites buy, blacks have that right as citizens of this country. So when you find a constitutional amendment that states black entertainers and athletes shall not peacefully air their grievances after whites buy 1 million tickets to your movies and games or your CD's, then you really have no right to be bothered.

Blacks have made all kinds of white racists millionaires, and they don't stop being racists no matter how much money we have spent.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> And Kanye West  turning his back and supporting Trump..



He always does stuff like this when his album about to drop.

But then. It went back in his face






So he tried to take it bk






Translations: My White wife called me and reminded me that I am still a black man.

He's been sucking up to white supremacists for a while now






The white guy flashing white power sign in the selfie.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, you can't tell a Nigerian from a Swede from a China-man?


Yes you can tell the difference.

So what you are saying is this : A black cow and a white cow are not cows. They are different species. So only the white cow is a real cow but the black cow is something different totally.

A white man from Sweden according to you a different species than a black man from Nigeria or an Asian man from China.

So you are saying that there is no single human race ?

There are just different races which just happen to look little bit alike. And a black German Shepherd dog is not a same race as a black-brown German Shepherd dog. A black mouse is not the same mouse as the grey mouse. Really ?

Nobody says that humans don’t have physiological variation that we use as part of the definition for race that is often rooted in geographical regions. But race is not an absolute, like height, or weight, that can be measured or scientifically defined in humans. That’s the score, and it ain’t changing.

There is no resistance to accept race as a biological concept. The point is there is no scientific proof for it. Full stop. Many scientists worked really hard on finding working definition of race as a biological fact. 

They all failed. 

Every last one of them now matter what their scientific credentials were.

They all failed not because genetic differences can’t be observed between various humans (after all, if there weren’t mDNA differences, we wouldn’t know much about human maternal ancestry). 

They all failed because genetic differences do not support social races, races that divide people into (pardon my words) “black”, “white”, “yellow” and “red”.

However, the fact that is truly remarkable in all of this is how keen certain people are on proving the biological validity. Or to see it proven.

All that effort would be much better invested in research for genetically based disorders.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Don't tell me what King wanted. You don't know what King wanted. Slowly happening is not satisfactory. Whites did not get such things slowly. It did not take 241 years and whites are still fighting for equality. We don't just need black politicians. Black politicians existed before Obama. What Obama showed us is a black man can be president if he says things like white people want  hear it.  Not the truth but how they want to hear it. And he certainly cannot push black community development as a major part of his platform if he expects t win. And even then he got an average of 41 percent of the white vote in both his victories.


----------



## gipper (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If only you guys would listen to this woman.
> ...


You do not have a grasp of reality.

You should seek professional mental help.


----------



## MizMolly (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Nothing i said was racist. I pointed out your negative attitude and that is not racist. Never once have i said racism ended. You are pathetic


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > Chance the Rapper backs Kanye West: ‘Black people don’t have to be Democrats’
> ...


Frank - *Now that is Racist.* Part of point of the post was to demonstrate that you can't bundle all people of a particular group, in this case Blacks,  into the stereotype that Democrats are trying to perpetuate.and foster to keep us at one anothers throats.  Given the opportunity MOST African Americans are willing to work hard and prosper. The purpose of wel;fare and entitlement - fostered by Democrats is to keep them beholden to the DNC, basically a new form of slavery.


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

gipper said:


> You do not have a grasp of reality.
> You should seek professional mental help.


OK. Dude


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Rappers at not the most intellectually astute members of the black community




And whom do you consider the most " intellectually Astute " ?   Al Sharpton .... Maxine Waters ....  Louis Farakahn ???

I'd take Kanye West over any of your mentors in a heartbeat.  By the way, he IS a nutjob - he proved that with his Taylor Swift escapade  BUT as I understand it he is considered near genuis level , an eccentric one but at least he's a free thinker. And what about Jay-Z he's a Republican also

Here's some of the astute well known African Americans outside the Music Realm

Ben Carson
Eugene Sowell
Condoleeza Rice
Alveda King
Stephen Smith

I know you don't know who some of these people are , that's because you my dear are not all that "ASTUTE".... in fact I bet the closest you ever got to 4.0 in college was your blood alcohol content.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> No one tells me what I see and who to listen to.


Did they tell you that on CNN or was it MSNBC ??


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


 Did I say that blacks owe us a thing...?
So calling me a racist isn't going to cut the you owe me.... Yes whites have been brutal since the landing of white people..
The indians respected the land for years , yet I was taught in the 60's that they were savages, how horrible . 
what changes that? Education! These political wackos keep black communities oppressed so they have to stay down.. we have to fight for affordable education

Obama went through alot to open some doors and minds....Why Obama is so popular is that he did things for all the people..including me who has a pre-existing condition    Like I said, I saw how Obama was treated by the racists so it is going on massively..

And your entertainment  is all excuses too..Prince was slamming white people in his audience, not just racists  in a interview after taking their money since the 70's..I still love Prince and look past it but it happens...He didn't owe me anything..  but Beyonce needs to use her own police to escort her..it really messed with her message..
And I agree , there is brutality with those  racist cops..

It looks quite frightening what is going on.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Oh ok... I guess that I wasn't there to fight for it...Was Kennedy a dumb ass too?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Oh wow... do you know why California is a sanctuary state? Because a Mexican wrote the bill and got it passed..Go back and re-read your post...You certainly sound like a victim today, I don't mean that in a mean way..I just want to point it out..
Why should Obama fight for us, we should fight for us..

My husband was the mayor in the 1980's and he is thinking of returning but things have gotten so dirty..

He walked door to door fighting for change, he fought the then developers who wanted to tear everything down after the 1989 earthquake... People come here for the historical buildings for every color to enjoy..

*I am not telling you to do anything I never did... get out there and try to change things yourself.*

.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If only you guys would listen to this woman.
> ...



What makes them white supremacists? We hear the same thing from women. Well, if men can control the boardrooms in America, they certainly can't control the vote. Women bemoan the fact that they are not equally represented in elected office,  yet they are 51% of the population and could easily vote each other into office. They don't. Why is that?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > So, you can't tell a Nigerian from a Swede from a China-man?
> ...



It is truly sad that you would believe an "expert" over the reality your own eyes show you. Its like when the German "scientists" showed that the Aryan race was superior.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > And Kanye West  turning his back and supporting Trump..
> ...



Wow. I had no idea. I have been using a white power sign for years. In the real world that sign means "OK"

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What the hell are you talking about? Thousands of whites died during the civil war to free the slaves, and in the 1960's Johnson's "Great Society" laws were passed. And yet you talk like blacks haven't made inroads? And what do you mean that "whites didn't wait"? It was millennia until the average man, white or black, got any rights at all. Most were serfs, peons, or slaves.

Mark


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> yet I was taught in the 60's that they were savages, how horrible .


*They were Savages,* just as all people at one time or another were. My paternal grandparents were pure Native blood - I'm a mutt - they never denied our ancestors were anything other than 'savages'  primitive people.  It's only in the past decade that the cultural marxists are spinning the story to create further racial divides.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > yet I was taught in the 60's that they were savages, how horrible .
> ...


Well I wonder what you feel about the movie Dances with Wolves..  ?  It showed savages but also peaceful Indians.. White People are still stealing from them and ruining their land.. like the latest pipeline.
Yeah It was hollywood


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> What makes them white supremacists?


Because I can't prove it.

So until their is list of white supremacist then I suspect that they all are


80zephyr said:


> We hear the same thing from women. Well, if men can control the boardrooms in America, they certainly can't control the vote. Women bemoan the fact that they are not equally represented in elected office,  yet they are 51% of the population and could easily vote each other into office. They don't. Why is that?
> Mark


Not here to speak for women


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> Wow. I had no idea. I have been using a white power sign for years. In the real world that sign means "OK"
> 
> Mark


Trump use that same hand signal all the time in his campaign trail. Coincidence? I highly doubt it.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> Yeah It was hollywood


Yup - it certainly was - whitey did em wrong - it's all whiteys fault that they barely found their way out of the stone age - uh huh


Actually dances with wolves was a damn good flick - if you overlook the propaganda . You notice in the flick that there are bad injuns and good ones - the marauding tribe and the peaceful one. The author tried to give it a balance - but like you said - *it's Hollywood *


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I had no idea. I have been using a white power sign for years. In the real world that sign means "OK"
> ...


 Let me know if you can decipher this hand signal ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyway Kanye looks like he needs to stay out of Ruth Chris Steakhouse, and cut out the KFC and chocolate cheesecake. Guzzling down on his strawberry milkshake






Or Kim's been making him to many boysenberry pies. I know white folk love that sh*t.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > What makes them white supremacists?
> ...



You might not be here to speak for women, but the situation is the same.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 26, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I had no idea. I have been using a white power sign for years. In the real world that sign means "OK"
> ...



So, I guess I also use it a lot.

Mark


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*


Who said anything of the sort???
I spoke of Institutional Racism.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 26, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Will Smith has only made "all black" movies?

That's news to me. Can you name a few?


----------



## John Shaw (Apr 26, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



"whites like you".

Sounds like something a racist would say.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

.


John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



We are here in  a section full of threads made by whites loaded with racist bullshit. So stop trying to make me a racist when I was talking about you.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 26, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...





80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


.
Thousands of whites did not die to free slaves. They died to save the union. That was the stated aim if the north. Whites in America did not wait for freedom. Inroads is not equality and don't expect a pat on the back from me for a half done job. If you expect a whole house, you are not going t be happy when all you get built is a basement.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




*Blacks like you* actually fought for the confederacy just like you fight for Democrats today - nothing has changed much has it ?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...





They use the term 'racist' as a catch-ll, designed to silence any with a different opinion....

....now they're claiming that of Kanye West, as he has gone off the reservation.....

....but the overuse has made the term useless.
The shelf-life on the word has long past.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...





With all resect, MM, their aim is to get any on the other side to post the obvious....no one favors "slavery and mistreatment of blacks."

That view is seven generations old.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Forget about racism, sexism, homophobia, and Islamophobia. 

The core belief on the left is they don't care what sex, race, religion, or sexual - orientation you are..... if you agree with them they support you. Step off the plantation and you become a target. Kanye is just the latest example. We are not allowed to think independently.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...








The Left is shaken by Kanye West's demand to be allowed 'independent thought.'

"You don't have to agree with trump but the mob can't make me not love him," West tweeted. "We are both dragon energy. He is my brother. I love everyone. I don't agree with everything anyone does. That's what makes us individuals. And we have the right to independent thought."
President Trump thanks Kanye West for complimenting him on Twitter



Without the black vote, the Democrats would never win another national election.


...the Dems can's take a chance on losing the black constituency....so, here we are.


"...what would happen if a smaller percentage of blacks turned out:

- At 90 percent black turn-out, Wisconsin’s 10 electoral votes slide into the GOP column.

- At 75 percent black turn-out, Pennsylvania’s 21 electoral votes go Republican.

- At 70 percent Michigan’s 17 electoral votes turn from blue to red.

- At 50 percent the GOP collects Delawre’s three electoral votes.

I don’t know what a realistic number to project is for the effects of angry black apathy, but I’ll stop at 50 percent. It may be that going as low as 75 percent is unrealistic. Most likely it’s impossible to say. (And this doesn’t take into account things like congressional districts where black voters make the margin of difference.)"
Do Democrats need the black vote? | RobertEmmet





"But what exactly would that mean? In how many states do black voters make the difference? I ran some rough numbers over at Robert Emmet -- check them out. Depending on how much of a drop-off you assume, it could cost the Democrats 10 to 76 electoral votes."
The Democrats and the Black Vote | HuffPost


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So why do you expect something ? BTW my hero is a woman named Corrie TenBoom who was Danish and who's family all was busted for hiding Jews...All of her family died in the concentration camps, and her books are all about forgiving those who hurt her. She is a inspiration. and brought me to God in the 70's..She found peace by forgiving those who hurt her.





She had nothing to do with the war, but her heart wanted to help the Jews...


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Kanye lost millions of followers and people are pissed at him.... he and his wife Kim only think about themselves..


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





So you're another one who can't stand the idea that some black folks decline the Liberal straitjacket?


Be sure to say hello to the rest of the National Socialist German Workers' Party folks.

Or.....would you rather I say 'sieg heil'?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Well, you love to sit around a judge people's ability to go to heaven... the right wingers are all going to heaven right? LOL

and no I am just trying to help her anger that I can see..

And BTW I studied both..which was horrible..


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...





"Well, you love to sit around a judge people's ability to go to heaven."

Have you a link that proves that, or are you simply lying?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


The Righties love to take on that role, to get votes..


----------



## ATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It's ironic how the hard right are sucking off Kanye because he backs Trump, when otherwise they would be denigrating him like they do other rappers about how they portray women as ho's and encourage black youts to sell drugs.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

Eaglewings said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...





There is no such link nor statement by me?

So, essentially, you're admitting that you're simply a liar.

Go forth, and sin no more.


Dismissed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





I know that you've never read a book, but here is your opportunity to better yourself.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Same day in the news Ben Carson cuts low income housing...unbelievable.


.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 27, 2018)

Paul Essien said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > If only you guys would listen to this woman.
> ...



Controlled by white supremacists or whites? 

White supremacists are by and large lower and lower middle income blue collar workers. I would hardly say that these are the people controlling the world.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*





IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*



Hello, to my peaceful, reasonably responsible American and foreign born neighbors genuinely concerned about the emotional well-being and physical HEALTH of our Nation's people.

As a longtime 'aspiring misanthrope', when considering the big picture relating to our ever-evolving, far too often self-destructive, imperfect human species, often I find it difficult to lay BLAME or point fingers at a specific group of human beings responsible for impeding our specie's peaceful, as well as HEALTHY evolution.



IM2 said:


> Information from THIS DECADE shows it's [racism] not a thing of the past.



Hello, IM2. I sincerely believe what you and many other Americans characterize as racism, is in fact FEAR, ANGER, as well as disappointment, in that significant numbers of our willfully ignorant Caucasian or illogical thinking, hate-embracing "Pro-black" minded American neighbors of African descent refuse to RECOGNIZE and address America's current National HEALTH CRISIS, aka America's potentially life scarring SYSTEMIC & GENERATIONAL Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism!






IM2, I am referring to a Culture of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment responsible for popular American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims the late Tupac Shakur (born 1971) and Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama White House guest and friend Kendrick Lamar (born 1987) vividly describing in their American art and interviews the *"T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E." and "Good Kid, m.A.A.d. City" Child Abuse Cultures that THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, *deprived these American men, their childhood friends, as well as many of their elementary and JHS classmates from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood.






IM2, American presidential history clearly indicates over the past decade President Barack "My Brother's Keeper Obama and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were inviting to their children's and Nation's home admitted or apparent emotionally ill black or African Americans composing VIOLENCE riddled music HATEFULLY denigrating black or American moms, sisters, grandmas, daughters, aunts and nieces as less than human creatures and whores unworthy of being treated with basic human respect.

IM2, respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...

...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)

I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter and Nasir "Nas" Jones, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.


























Im2, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...

...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?






One final question. Im2, do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...

...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...

...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?
___
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks* *EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse *AWARENESS* concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of *America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.*

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling SAFE, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
____​In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in *PASSIONATELY *speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...yet NO ONE listened!

Recently, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey learned about and shared with her fellow citizens POWERFUL, eye-opening medical knowledge regarding America's *easily PREVENTABLE*, though potentially life scarring PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS. Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

*"Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*


Peace.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It's "JAMMING"  - a liberal fascist tactic of silencing dissent. and opposing views.

"Jamming will depict opponents as being isolated from the pack, shunned criticized, and despised. Most importantly however, it must depict the actual offender - be it gays, illegals, Jihadis as experiencing horrific persecution and suffering as a result of the "homophobic - queer hating red necks" . The opponent must be made the villain, both in the eyes of the uninvolved, and when possible in their own eyes also."   Leftist Brain Washing Techniques


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...




Sir - I see you put a lot of effort into that post -* a real lot* and some is well written.  But if you shorten it to simple data bytes or 'bites' more people would be able to digest it ...


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> If you expect a whole house, you are not going t be happy when all you get built is a basement.




The basement is the foundation - that's where we keep ignorant slackers such as you


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What’s a yout??


----------



## ATL (Apr 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



What cons call black kids.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...





"Cons"?????


You are quite the ignorant dunce, aren't you.


Here's Hillary Clinton's reference to those 'youts.'

"In 1996, she made an appearance at a small college in New Hampshire and defended the crime bill her husband had signed into law two years prior. In her remarks, she talked about the growing problem in some communities with rising rates of crime.

“They are often the kinds of kids that are called ‘superpredators.’ No conscience, no empathy,” she said at the time. “We can talk about why they ended up that way, but first we have to bring them to heel.”
Hillary Clinton regrets using the term “superpredator” in a speech 20 years ago.


But, then.....Bill 'the rapist' Clinton has been a racist his entire life.

Do you vote Democrat??????


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



My cousin Vinny calls them YUTES


----------



## AveryJarhman (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Hello, GreenBean. Thanks for taking the time to reply.

In the early 80s I became an overworked uniform cop, robbery and death investigator spending twelve years of my life serving young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Jay Z Carter's and Christopher Biggie Smalls Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.

Unfortunately, in my writings you are witnessing the PAIN, sadness and residual anger I continue experiencing as a result of witnessing large numbers of perfectly healthy American newborns, infants, toddlers, children and teens, THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,  being forced to experience a traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood upbringing by a population of SELFISH, immature, apathetic black or African American moms who THIRTEEN of President and Mrs. Michelle Obama friends HATEFULLY denigrate as less than human *itches and "hoes" undeserving of being treated with basic human respect.

GreenBean, I hear your message about brevity, and have applied it by using images to share my thoughts and concerns.

However, some issues call for sharing indisputable, closely related FACTS. In this case I share facts about a US president WILLFULLY IGNORING SYSTEMIC, potentially life scarring  Child Abuse many of his friends experienced, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN!*

I look forward to reading IM2 reply.
















Pictured: An American DOMESTIC TERRORIST, also known as Ms. Toya Graham’s APPARENT depressed, emotionally ill, suic!dal/hom!cidal thinking 15-year-old son (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) who joined significant numbers of his APPARENT emotionally ill young teen classmates in attempting to cause grave bodily harm or death to police officers attempting to protect Ms. Graham’s peaceful neighbors from being emotionally and/or physically harmed (or worse) by emotionally ill teens and adults.

In this image apparent depressed, emotionally ill 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Michael Singleton smokes 'something' as he handles a firearm readily capable of causing death to Americans kids much like the late #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley, #AyannaAllen, #JaQuailMansaw, #PaytonBenson, #TianaRicks, to name a FEW American children needlessly killed while minding their own business  INSIDE or nearby their own homes!!!






Peace.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





 

I find it bizarre that a kid [at the time] *who supposedly came up from nowhere* is sitting at a table drinking a pop with George Wallace and George HW Bush  - very strange


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > If you expect a whole house, you are not going t be happy when all you get built is a basement.
> ...




I always kinda liked the term 'malingerer.'


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Vinny used that too - but he had a triple 'er' at the end instead of a double


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...





But was he?


----------



## ATL (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



There's nothing like a dose of whataboutism to help the cons stay regular.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...





Seems I left you with no cogent explanation.

Duly noted.


----------



## ATL (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



When confronted with a mentally retarded patient that is having a nerdfit, the best course of action is to not make eye contact and keep the conversation short.

I hope they get help for you.


----------



## ph3iron (Apr 27, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*





Sunni Man said:


> Just because your great, great, great, grandmammy and pappy were slaves.
> 
> Doesn't mean that I owe you anything.
> 
> ...



Easy, if you haven't been there shut your mouth, you have nothing to say.
Do you get pulled over twice a week?
Rather be black here?
Deafening silence?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2018)

ATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...


Convicts..... Ex-cons.....?


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Malingerer.....up to a bunch of Tom Foolery


----------



## ATL (Apr 27, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That pretty much sums up the term.  Tnx.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 27, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Was he a Malingerer, a slacker, an idler, a dead beat goof off or a sluggard   --- NO - he wasn't a Democrat so I doubt it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...




Phew!

That was close!


----------



## John Shaw (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> ...



Whatever makes you feel better about your skin color obsession, mate.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> 
> *Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*
> *
> Your feelings and opinions are not satisfactory. Peer reviewed evidence must be presented detailing the end of white racism in America.*



Hey you racist idiot! I have a relative who died in the Civil War fighting to end slavery. When will you black people give me reparations? He might have become rich and I might not have had to work for a living. When are YOU coming to pay what is due?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 28, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Seems those like you have the skin color obsession. Youve made a tradition of it.


----------



## John Shaw (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



My posts on the race board: 6

Your posts on the race board: 74,523

Obviously an exaggeration but I'm sure you catch my point.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 28, 2018)

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep getting told how white racism is a thing of the past. But I see no poof of it. A bunch of people repeating a claim over and over again is not proof. Information from THIS DECADE shows it's not a thing of the past. But I'm going to give the white racists here a chance to prove their claim. All they need to do is:
> ...



None of your relatives fought to end slavery. They fought to save the union. Your relative was free. Your relative earned an income. Your relative chose to fight idiot. And then we have the little matter of at least 100 years after slavery to deal with.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 28, 2018)

John Shaw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > John Shaw said:
> ...



You don't have a point. If I was a uncle tom, you'd be asking me to  post more abut race.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 28, 2018)

ATL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Exactly. When Kanye outlives his usefulness as a right wing shill, he will become completely irrelevant to the Trumpers. 
Besides,he has a history of erratic behavior, this whole thing just may be the latest episode of it.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What bullshit. Since it was slavery that sparked the war, it only stands to reason that the war happened because people were upset enough to end slavery. If the white people didn't care, you would be a slave today.

This is an important point. While it was the white race that enslaved the blacks, it was also the white race that freed them.

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 28, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yes slavery sparked the war, because the threat of it spreading to the northern states would have undermined the white manual labor work force. Furthermore, slaves became obsolete as the country moved towards industrialization.

Lincoln stated the following in this letter to Horace Greely in 1862:


*Executive Mansion,
Washington, August 22, 1862.
Hon. Horace Greeley:
Dear Sir.
I have just read yours of the 19th. addressed to myself through the New-York Tribune. If there be in it any statements, or assumptions of fact, which I may know to be erroneous, I do not, now and here, controvert them. If there be in it any inferences which I may believe to be falsely drawn, I do not now and here, argue against them. If there be perceptable in it an impatient and dictatorial tone, I waive it in deference to an old friend, whose heart I have always supposed to be right.
As to the policy I "seem to be pursuing" as you say, I have not meant to leave any one in doubt.
I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored; the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union, unless they could at the same time saveslavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and isnot either to save or to destroy slavery. If I could save the Union without freeing any slave I would do it, and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone I would also do that. What I do about slavery, and the colored race, I do because I believe it helps to save the Union; and what I forbear, I forbear because I do not believe it would help to save the Union. I shall do less whenever I shall believe what I am doing hurts the cause, and I shall do more whenever I shall believe doing more will help the cause. I shall try to correct errors when shown to be errors; and I shall adopt new views so fast as they shall appear to be true views.
I have here stated my purpose according to my view of officialduty; and I intend no modification of my oft-expressed personalwish that all men every where could be free.
Yours,
A. Lincoln.*




Lastly, there were 179,000 Black soldiers who fought in the Civil War to secure their freedom. They had a personal vested interest.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 28, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well it seems that when you look at the historical record of that time it is stated that Lincoln decided the expressed intent if the union army was to keep the union together. The potential northern soldiers did not care about fighting to free blacks. For there was slavery in the north. The war was not fought  to stop slavery and whites did not die to free blacks. If that was the case, then the resulting 100 years would never have happened. And that's the important point.

So it's like this, you don't get to give  yourselves credit for my freedom now while at the same time claim you are not responsible for anything because you must face how you benefitted from slavery.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If we don't get credit for your freedom now then we don't get blame for slavery that you never suffered.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 28, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And? Logically, if there was not enough white support to end slavery, blacks would still be slaves.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 28, 2018)

IM2 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Wrong. There would have been no move to secede if not for slavery. Lincoln was not the only white person in the north.

BTW, "I" didn't benefit from slavery, as my ancestors arrived here in the 1880's. 

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 28, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...





80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



"And"? Abolishing slavery was not the central issue.of why the war was fought. Preserving the union was.

That's the real "logic".

 So lets not misrepresent  slaves being freed as a humanitarian effort and an ultimate sacrifice on their behalf.

It was not.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



It's like this, if I wasn't a slave and you didn't own slaves then you get no credit for my freedom now unless you accept the benefits you have got from slavery. Now would you like to move on to the 100 years after slavery to  discuss how whites created apartheid to keep us from having equal rights and made laws that returned blacks back into slavery? Or are we going to have to read that Africans did that too?


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



So you benefit from the Aparthied in America that was sanctioned by law. Some of those laws allowed whites to return blacks back into slavery. That's how much whites cared.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Bull shit. You left wing liars tell me every damn day that the Civil War was about slavery. I try to claim that it was about states rights and you liars tell me it wasn't. Keep your lies straight.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

PredFan said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Shut up fuckhead.  You're too dumb to waste time on.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



What caused the war? The south wanted to keep slavery and the north wanted to abolish it. If the north didn't care if the south owned slaves, there would have been no need for the south to try to secede. 
So yes, it was the north's insistence that slavery be abolished that caused the war. If the north didn't care about slavery, there would have been no reason for the south to secede.

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



I already explained to you once what caused the war, and why the north objected to slavery in a previous post.

Try re reading what I stated.

The point is that you appear to be determined to glorify paid soldiers who you believe fought a war JUST to free black slaves.

There was far more to it than that, and that was NOT the primary reason for the war..


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Bullshit. The south tried to secede because of slavery, and that choice was forced onto them because of pressure from the north. 

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Katsteve, haven't we heard this argument before somewhere?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I didn't benefit from slavery as I was born 100 years after it was abolished.



> Now would you like to move on to the 100 years after slavery to  discuss how whites created apartheid to keep us from having equal rights and made laws that returned blacks back into slavery?



Sure. But once we cover that time period, let's move on to the 50 years after that where whites abolished apartheid, made laws that gave blacks equal rights, equal employment opportunity and Affirmative Action and returned blacks back to a world where they had the freedom to succeed or fail like everyone else.



> Or are we going to have to read that Africans did that too?



I don't suppose you should have to read it again as I'm sure you're fully aware that Africans sold their own people into slavery. The question is, why are you not willing to talk about that? Are we talking about slavery and who was responsible or are we only talking about the whites that were responsible?

I asked you a question earlier in the discussion but never got a response. How have you personally been negatively affected by this racist system?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



The south tried to "secede" based on states rights. Everyone knows that.

Do you understand the real reasons why there was pressure from the north to keep slavery from expanding to that part of the country ? 

Maybe you should do some reading about that topic before calling "bullshit".


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Katsteve, haven't we heard this argument before somewhere?



We hear it at least every week, IM2.....by someone different. SMGDH.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



A simple question. What "state right" was the south fighting for? 

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



Besides slavery there were issues of tariffs imposed on the south by northern law makers that affected the price of cotton. 

The war was much  more about business and economics than it was "fighting for the freedom of slaves".

You can read more about it here:

Causes Of The Civil War | HistoryNet


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



From your link:

*It is probably safe to say that the original impetus of the Civil War was set in motion when a Dutch trader offloaded a cargo of African slaves at Jamestown, Va., in 1619. It took nearly 250 eventful years longer for it to boil into a war, but that Dutchman’s boatload was at the bottom of it—a fact that needs to be fixed in the reader’s mind from the start.*

This is the bottom line. If there would never had been slavery in America, there would never have been a civil war. And the reason the war was fought was because enough northerners wanted slavery to end. 

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



And if you read more, you may gain some insight as to what some of the other causes of the war were.

Which leads back to my previous question.....do you really understand the reasons WHY most nothermers wanted slavery to end?


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Again, from your link:

*By the 1840s, the abolitionists had decided that slavery was not simply a social evil, but a “moral wrong,” and began to agitate on that basis.*


The slave issue was the impetus. Without slavery, there would have been no war. 

Mark


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



So let's cover that 50 years you talk about. Whites gave nothing. Back fought and died. Ask Martin Luther King.

Why whites like you chose to ignore everything to pat yourselves undeservedly on the back for things you did not do makes no sense. Whites like you want to take credit for all the good, but you don't want be held countable for your wrongs but you think you have the right to  hold others accountable. You create a problem that did not have to be created such as apartheid and then you want credit for fixing a fucking problem you made happen. That's dumb as hell.

It's like I set your house on fire but you should give me credit for calling the fire department before it burnt down.

I have talked about Africans and slavery, But what you don't want to discuss is why did whites give some tribes guns and then pay them tor capturing their enemies in war. Because Africans did not capture other Africans, A Yoruba tribe member captured a Igbo or Hausa tribe member. That's how Africans saw things. And you see, whites are able to differentiate among whites.  We can't say that whites purchased other whites in contractual agreements to be indentured servants. Whites will say the British in return for paying passage to America, contracted the services of the Irish as indentured servants. What is missed is the fact whites could have done the same with Africans without paying tribes to capture enemy tribe members then buy the captives.

You did benefit from slavery

I have been stopped close to 100 times by police for no reason and not breaking traffic laws.

I had to spend an afternoon being questioned by police for a rape of a white girl when I was no where near the incident sitting at home because the suspect was described as a black mam.

My woman at that time and I led a class action suit against a  company because I was denied promotion while whites with less management experience and who had not worked in every department while I had. She was white and got sexually harassed by a racist white male because she was dating a black man.

Not to mention the thousands of racist slurs/jokes I had to hear from whites.

How many more examples do you want? If course I'm sure you will dismiss my examples. Why is it that you think I have to prove shit to you when you make claims with no proof such as the majority of your last paragraph.


----------



## 80zephyr (Apr 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



It is simply undeniable that he black mans plight in America has improved markedly since the birth of this country. And it is because good white men cared enough to make that happen. Because if they did not, you would still be picking cotton. It is/was the white man that held all the cards, and it was because of his kindness that you were "dealt in" at all.

Mark


----------



## katsteve2012 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > 80zephyr said:
> ...



I understand the abolitionists ideology, and I read the entire link sometime ago . 

But there was still an  issue involving economics as to why the north opposed the expansion of slavery.

It was not an all encompassing issue of "morality".


----------



## IM2 (Apr 29, 2018)

80zephyr said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It is deniable because the facts show it to be.  The black mans plight is due to the white mans ignorance. Whites get no credit from me for ending problems they created.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Apr 29, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No one is trying to take credit for all the good, we're just rejecting the idea that all whites are to blame for the bad. I.E., not all whites were responsible for slavery and some whites were responsible for the abolition of it. Not all whites were responsible or guilty of the racism that came after and some whites were responsible for the Civil Rights Act and other laws that granted blacks the same rights as whites. 



> It's like I set your house on fire but you should give me credit for calling the fire department before it burnt down.



If a white man were to set your house on fire and then call the fire department, he would be guilty of arson of course. But should the white firemen who arrive to extinguish the fire be blamed for the white arsonist's actions?



> I have talked about Africans and slavery, But what you don't want to discuss is why did whites give some tribes guns and then pay them tor capturing their enemies in war. Because Africans did not capture other Africans, A Yoruba tribe member captured a Igbo or Hausa tribe member. That's how Africans saw things.



So who is to blame for their accepting the money and guns and the selling of the captives into slavery?



> And you see, whites are able to differentiate among whites.  We can't say that whites purchased other whites in contractual agreements to be indentured servants. Whites will say the British in return for paying passage to America, contracted the services of the Irish as indentured servants. What is missed is the fact whites could have done the same with Africans without paying tribes to capture enemy tribe members then buy the captives.



Maybe it was cheaper that way as opposed to running down and capturing the slaves themselves, I don't know. But what I do know is that I had nothing to do with it.



> You did benefit from slavery



Nope. You can keep saying that but I for one reject the idea and always will.



> I have been stopped close to 100 times by police for no reason and not breaking traffic laws.
> 
> I had to spend an afternoon being questioned by police for a rape of a white girl when I was no where near the incident sitting at home because the suspect was described as a black mam.
> 
> ...



Why do you assume I would dismiss your examples? If I wasn't interested in the answer then I wouldn't have asked the question. As for the claims in my last paragraph, everything I said is true. If you have proof otherwise then share it with us.

Having said that, I will say that I personally was not responsible for any racism perpetrated against you so I don't think I should be held responsible.


----------

